# 
,
, -     2001          ?      2001  ,   2001 -     ?      -    ?       ,  ??  ,  ,     ,   ?
    !

----------


## .

30      3-.   
    15  2004 . N -3-04/366@

----------

30-  ???

----------


## .

1.                                                       
  2.                          
  3.     3-                          
  4.     4-                          

1.  

        ,     ,    ,    ,    ,      .
 ,       ,      .
   -       ,         183    .
 ,           183 ,      .
 ,      ,    ,   ,    .
     ,            ,    , ,   .  ,       ,              ,   ,     ,     ,      ;
       ( - )            ( ).
*    227 - 229 ,   30  ,   ,     :*
1)  ,              , -   ,     ;
2)     ,        , -   ,    ;
3)   -    ,    ,    ,     - ,          ;
4)   -   ,    ,      ;
5)   -    ,    ,     , -     ;
6)  ,  ,   ,        (      ), -     ;
7)  ,   ,         , -     .
              :
-      ( ,                   ,    218 ,                 ,   ,   );
-     ;
*-     ;*
-      (        - ,        ,      ,   ,   ,        );
-  .
   ,  ,   ,  ()   ,         ,      .
            ,       .
                  .  26          ,       .     ,      ,      ,              .
    .                        .                .
              .
   ,    227 ,  ()  ,    228 ,                           .
         ,     ,        ,    ,                               .       .
   (   50 )                    ,    1  227 .                 .
         ,          227  228 ,           ,              ,                 .
  229             ,   ,  ,  ,   ,         ,  ,   ()      .
            ()   (),     ()     ,   ,   ,  ,   ,   ()  ,   ()  ,    ,

----------


## Cooler

* .*,    :  30  **    ,  **  .  ** ,    -   .

----------

.          ,   . ?              .

----------


## WWW

1.  2001   .        .   ,        3- .     2006,7  8

 2.     ,    .    (   2 .  ) 260 000 .   :

----------

> 2006,7  8


*WWW*, ,    2005  ?

----------

,      2005 ,  500. 13%    ,        2 .,    ,        .
  1 ,    13%  2 .

----------


## Cooler

> 1


  :yes:

----------


## WWW

!  .    .    .

----------


## nur0k

,          ?

----------


## WWW

-  .

----------

,  ?             -      !!!!        ????

----------


## Cooler

> !


  "",  **  - .1 .220 .



> ?


     - ** ,    -   ** ?   -  ,   ,  ,  ?  :Wink:

----------

> !!!!


  ,  .2 .1 .220 ,    ,   -    ,      .20 ,               ,    ,   ,     .

----------

.
     2009 ,    2  (  ).        ().         ?   ? 
        ?
 ,           ,     ?

----------


## WWW

,         (                   ).
         (2010) .           (    )  2009 .          2009     260 000 .        (   ).
              .                  260 000 .

----------

.   .

----------


## 1980

,   ,      -  .   ?   -  ,       ?

----------


## Cooler

> -  ,       ?


 ,    -      .  :Wink:

----------

, 4  : 3          .   ...

----------

(2010) .           (    )  2009 .

        ? 2007-2008-2009

----------


## 1980

> (2010) .           (    )  2009 .
> 
>         ? 2007-2008-2009


  ,    .   ,   2008 . 
    1 .

----------

!!!        2009.      2010 ,       2009   ,         2010 ,   2010    ,         2011?        ,    -6% +,        ,           ,      3-    -?

----------


## FM

> 2009


  ,  .


> 2010    ,         2011?


     ?


> ,    -6% +,        ,           ,      3-    -?


 .

----------

,   !    ,            ,   2011.,       2010.  ,       ,     ,           ?      .       ?

----------


## Cooler

> .       ?


 .

,  -  ** .     .  :Wink:

----------


## FM

> ,            ,   2011.,       2010.


 .

----------


## dustrunning

.          200 000. ,    26 ?   ,      ?

----------


## FM

> ,    26 ?


     ?

----------


## dustrunning

26?   13    ,  13    .    ?

----------


## FM

...

----------


## dustrunning

,    2-   50   ,     ...      ,   ,        ,       ...     ,     .   ,  ,    ?

----------


## dustrunning

,   -  .

----------


## FM

> ,  ,    ?


 ,  .    .1.1 . 219  ....        ...

----------


## dustrunning

,         ,   .      ,   -   .      .      ?

----------

, -       2,3     , - ,     13 %  ,     !  ?

----------

: 1.     ,                   .             ? 2.   1  ,    4     10                         ? 3.      2010      ?

----------


## FM

> , -       2,3    , - ,     13 %  ,     !  ?


   .      -     .

----------


## FM

> ?


 



> 1  ,    4     10                      ?


      ?



> .      2010      ?


      -        ....

----------

> .      -     .



         ???   ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Lenooook

- ,       ,     .   .    ,         -,          1/2  ?            ??

----------


## FM

> ,         -,          1/2  ?


    -     ,      0  100%.  :Wink:

----------


## Lenoook

...   .  -    -    ??         ~70 .. ,    .      ?

----------


## FM

> -    -    ??


 ,             . 220  .


  ?

----------


## Lenoook

...3 050 . .

            ,        . ?

----------


## FM

.  ,   .

----------


## Lenoook

,        ...
  ,       ?

    70 ..  , ..    ,    ??

----------


## FM

> ?


  :yes: 



> 70 ..  , ..    ,    ??


 ,    ...

----------


## Lenoook

)

----------

, ,            .      (   )   -.      . ,     ,        ,    ?      , ,     ?         ?   ?
 .

----------


## FM

> ,     ,        ,    ?


 .



> , ,     ?


        -  .



> ?   ?


     -     ,       ....

----------


## Larisaaaaa

1/2   ()   ( 2007).         (    ).       .              ,           .         1/2  (65 . .).      260 . .    ?

----------


## FM

> ,


    ,      ?

----------


## WWW

(1/2),        .     ,      .                .

----------


## olga1682

.     .    2009    ,    2010 ,      .   ,      2011 .?

----------


## shipyard

.  2008   ,  2008     2009.   2009     ,      2012 .   2010,2011     .      ?   ,    3    ?

----------


## Anton

> ...     ?   ,    3    ?


 ,   10

----------


## Anton

> -     ,       ....


FM,  ,  



> (   )   -


?

----------


## FM

*Anton*,      ...  :Wink:

----------


## WWW

" .     .    2009    ,    2010 ,      .   ,      2011.?"

    ,      .        2010 .     2011 .      .      2010           2011  (   ).

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,      ...


*FM*,  
       ,  ,   :Wink: 
 :Frown:

----------


## the_koala

!   .

      2010!   .         .       ,        3,5     - -       ?      ?

         !?

  !  :Smilie:

----------


## FM

> ,        3,5


       ,      , . . 220 .

----------


## the_koala

! !    !
      ??

----------


## C

> ! !    !
>       ??


      (   ),       ,     .     ,     ,      .      "   ".
     ,     .   -     -  / ///.

----------


## +

"      2010!      ,        3,5 ."
-          ,     2010 .       .        .

"  ?"
-1 -    (   )     3-     ,       .
-2 -                       (     ).                -                . 

"         !?"
-     .    -..

" -       ?"
-       .

"     "
-               .

----------


## the_koala

+
!))

   .     .    .  ,    %    ( 1    ). 
     ,      .      ,        %.   ,           ,        .       .  ,    ,    ,   ,      %  .   ?

----------


## FM

> %


      ...



> ,    ,    ,   ,      %  .   ?


        ?

----------


## karinka_1987

!
            2,2.  800     1,7   .   ,  / 25,   /  50.  -  ( )   50.
: 
1)       ?
2)       ,    ?
3)      ?    260 -          ?.

----------


## C

> !
>             2,2.  800     1,7   .   ,  / 25,   /  50.  -  ( )   50.
> : 
> 1)       ?
> 2)       ,    ?
> 3)      ?    260 -          ?.


1)           -           (   )           .
2)          - 
  -     -  .
3)       ,    13%,  2000000  -  260   ,   -             . 
   -    ,    ""    ,      .    -     .

----------


## the_koala

*FM*,   ,        !))       ))

   - ,       ??

----------


## FM

*the_koala*,         %.



> - ,       ??


  :yes:

----------


## the_koala

,      ! !
           ?      ?!

----------


## saigak

...

----------


## FM

> ?


         .

----------

,    2007 .     .   3   1?  3,     ?

----------


## FM

> 3   1?


 .  3    . 


> 3,     ?


 .     ,     .

----------



----------

!  ! -      .    .  -    .    260   ??

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## FM

*Storn*,   ,   ...  :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> *Storn*,   ,   ...


    ?

----------


## Andyko

> 260   ??


   ,  ?

----------

1999

----------


## FM

**,   ,       ,   ,     ....  :Wink:

----------

.       .        .          ??   :    ,    ,        ?  .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## saigak

**     ...

----------

:
      . ( 2009 .).        . 
       ,    2006 .     2009 .    .           2010 .
:      ??? .

----------


## Anton

> :
>       . ( 2009 .).        . 
>        ,    2006 .     2009 .    .           2010 .
> :      ??? .


  2009      30  2010   :
1)       ,  13%     ,

   ()      3 ,      :
2)   ,  13%     .

        15  2010.

----------

:     ,      .        ?

----------


## S.A.

()      3 ,      :
2)   ,  13%     .

   1000000 .

----------


## FM

> :     ,      .        ?

----------

,       , .. ,      ?

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## 131

2008 ,  2009     13%,  2009   ,         2010 ,   .    2011 .      ?       3-  2009    2010 .?

----------


## FM

> 2011 .      ?


 .



> 2010 ,   .


      .       2009    2010 .

----------

!        ( )           .        .  ,     ?  ,    ?

----------


## FM

?

----------


## webderby

.     ,    .   ( , 6%),       (        ,       ,  -       ).       ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## webderby

.            ?   13%  ?

----------


## Storn

- 13%  :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> -       )


    ,  .    .    13%     .   2-     .    .

----------


## webderby

, ,   ,      .

----------

, ,     2007    ,       (   2007.)
    , ... ,     2010   ,      .
  :    (1  2  )   ?
   2010.     .
       ,      2010.    ,      ,     ?
       2-3 ,    ,   ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

:     ;
   ?

----------

*Andyko*,    ?

----------


## Andyko

**,   :Smilie:

----------

> ,      2010.    ,      ,     ?


       ,  .  .
    3-.

----------


## Andyko

- 2 .

----------

!
      ,             2  1 .
..       ?
?

----------

%  ,         .

----------

,    ,        ,   ,        ?     2.
    ?     ?
    ...

----------


## FM

> ,             2  1 .


   ...



> ..       ?


    -.  :Wink:

----------


## FM

> ?


  :yes: 



> ?


  ,    ...

----------

!  ,        ,     2010.,       2011?         2010 ?    ?     ,     13%   )))

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   )))
     :
1.      ,       ,   .....    330.000,        ,      . ,        ?
2. -    (,    ,      ) ..        ,         ,        ?          ?

----------


## saigak

2.       2 .,   .

----------

.  2010   (1000000)    ( 2000000). 
1.     260000    ? 
2. : 
-   3 -     ,
-       2-   (  ?), :  -, , .  . ?

       ?

----------


## Anton

> ,   )))
>      :
> 1.      ,       ,   ...
> 2. -    (,    ,      ) ...       ...


1. ,   .  "   ...".    , ,  .

2.     -       ,
   -      .

----------

, !
   2010 ,      ( 3- ).        ( 1/6,  1/6   2/3). 
   :
 2 500 000 (2 500 000 - 1 000 000 = 1 500 000 * 13% = 195 000,00   )
 6 000 000 (    2/3 - 4 000 000 - 1 333 333,33 = 2 666 666,67 * 13% = 346 666,66 )
                           (    1/6 - 1 000 000 - 333 333,33=666 666,67 *13% = 86 666,66,   )
         2 000 000,00   ?
    3   ?

----------

,  (,    -     " "):
-         -,  ,        ?
-   (,       - ?)      ?      ?

----------


## K

,    ,           ?        :     ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


  ?

----------


## K

> ?


   ,   ,

----------

!

,      ,    .  :
   ,     ,      10000   .   2008 .     ,       1300*3=3900  (2008-2010 ).  :
1.      3-  2-  2010 ,      2010    3900?        ?
2.    3-  2-   ,       2-        2008.,    ,    ,        ,     .      1300  2008,         ? 
3.     2008      (..   ),      10000,         1300  2008 ?     , ,     2009,    3900?

  .

----------


## Lunahod

.  . .
        .  .  . 
   -   400..,   200..  , 200   . 
: 13%      ? (..     200?)  - 400.   .. ? 
   :            ?   ? 
    =)

----------


## Chuchasha

, ,        6.000.000     3      9.000.000.         .     ?       , ..        ?

----------


## FM

> .     ?






> , ..        ?


 ,     ...

----------


## GaGarin34

,    2008  2010.....    2008......       ........    -   ,  ,     -   - ,           2010.......  ,   ..... ,   2010    .......,      ......:        2010     ,    2011   ???

----------


## saigak

,

----------


## barbariss

.    2005 .       ?

----------


## Alerx

.  .      .       .     -  .           (   "   ").          ?  .

----------


## saigak

,,  .        ...    .

----------


## FM

> .  .      .       .     -  .           (   "   ").          ?


 ,  ,     ....

----------


## FM

> .    2005 .       ?


  ,   ...

----------


## FM

> ,    2008  2010.....    2008......       ........    -   ,  ,     -   - ,           2010.......  ,   ..... ,   2010    .......,      ......:        2010


  .



> ,    2011   ???


     2011 ..

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,     ....


  -      .       ,   ....

----------

> -      .       ,   ....


,   2005             (                    ) ..   ""  ...                    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 :yes: 
         -          .             :Big Grin: 
      ...

----------


## 63

,    35%    ,          13%,            .   ,       (..           )      (..      ) (13%        35%    ).

----------


## Andyko

,   13%

----------


## saigak

> (13%        35%    ).


    -       -     ...

----------

!    ,     2009 ,     2010,       2010,  ,   2011        ,          ?  ,       ?         ,     ,     ?

----------


## Ana2

! :
 2007     1 .,   .     .  2010   /          130 .. , ,       3?

----------


## saigak

2007 .

----------

> ,      ,    .  :
>    ,     ,      10000   .   2008 .     ,       1300*3=3900  (2008-2010 ).  :
> 1.      3-  2-  2010 ,      2010    3900?        ?
> 2.    3-  2-   ,       2-        2008.,    ,    ,        ,     .      1300  2008,         ? 
> 3.     2008      (..   ),      10000,         1300  2008 ?     , ,     2009,    3900?
> 
>   .


        ,       , ..  2008      2008  .. ,      ,         2008 .

----------

> ! :
>  2007     1 .,   .     .  2010   /          130 .. , ,       3?


 !    1.      ,   2010      130 .,    2010

----------


## Lenys

,   ,           .   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ..

,      2010 ,   1  2010.    ,  1         1,5 .   3,5     .            .         ,             ?   ,            ,      ,    ?

----------

2010 .
    .


> ,             ?


 .

----------


## ..



----------


## lektrik

!
  , ,   ,      .
    2 .
        1 ,   2001  (-) 
,   3 .
1)       -    (  ,  )   ?
2)      2001 ,       ?
3)      ~ 2600,    10 ?

----------

2. .
3.  . 100 =8,3 .
1.    ,     . 
    ,      .   -  .

----------


## lektrik

> . 100 =8,3 .


    !
!

----------


## lektrik

... :   5  ()

    :
  4 .,    .  -        - 2 .,  ,  -     ?

----------

*lektrik*,      2 .  ,   2+2.

----------


## Suvorina

!  2010     600..,   .   ()    2010 39..,   24 ..        ,         ?   . .

----------


## lektrik

> *lektrik*,      2 .  ,   2+2.


 ,   4,   2.    .       260 .. (  , ,   ).   ,        ,    ?

----------


## FM

> !  2010     600..,   .   ()    2010 39..,   24 ..        ,         ?


.

----------


## 36

, ,      ,   ?
   .14  ,         , ..   , ,   .

----------


## saigak

-    . -   .      ()   ,    .    , ..           ()     .   -  ....

----------

> ,        ,    ?


         . 


> ,   ?
>    .14  ,         , ..   , ,   .


 -  220 .      14,   20  . .. .   ,          .   -   "".

----------


## lektrik

-    :Smilie:  !

----------


## Starl

!  2009             1/2 (      ).   2 . .   ,  .  .    .   ,        260.. (..    )?    ?

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Starl

.    -    ?          . ,              ,     ...   ?

----------

,     ( ).       , :
1)     ?
2)      ?

----------

**,      . .
  169

----------

> **,      . .
>   169


,  -  :Frown:

----------


## Fill

,  .
  2007    .  2009        2007, 2008  2009 ..       . :
1.    -   ?
2.         2010  2001 .. (  )?
3.            (  )?

----------


## bratgera

5,6.        (  ). 

,     ,             .            ,    -       2 ,        1. 
!       .     ? 
  ?              ?     ,    .?

----------


## Storn

....
     ....

----------


## saigak

,      .
      , .

----------

> 1.    -   ?


 .


> 2.         2010  2001 .. (  )?


 .


> 3.            (  )?


      .

----------


## Fill



----------

? (  ,    )

----------


## Storn



----------


## ...2011.

.        2010.      ?  .

----------


## Storn



----------

2010        ,     . 2011-         (    ).      .-.-,        .   ?

----------


## saigak

.         ..          .

----------

,   -      , -    !

----------


## saigak

-           .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -           .


 , -   2010      :Frown: ((
      .       ,          3-   :Frown: ((   -          ....

,   ,         ,      -         ...
     ,     - :Smilie: ))

----------

-,    -  ,  - ,   !
  !

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,         ,


   ?       -    -.

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?       -    -.


     ,            .
     -  ...

 .   ,   ,          3-  ...

----------


## saigak

?     -...
    2     ,    3- .  .  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?     -...
>     2     ,    3- .  .  .


,      :Frown: ((
  ...   ,      2010 ,     ...
   ,          .  -  .   ..     ...
   - .
     . 
        ,                 :Smilie: ))

----------

,     2011.   .      ,            ?         ?         2?   . 

  ,         7             -           ?

   .

----------

,   ,   ?
 , ,      .  ,    ,    .
    ?       ?     %,         /?

      %   ?

  ,       2 ..+   ,  ,      +          ,    -   ?

  :  -   2009.,       2010. (      2008.)
       2009.?

!

----------

,       ,       2   ?     (   )   ,            ?           (  ?    ?)        .

----------


## mngr

, ,     2010 ,       2008  2009     2010 ?

----------


## Storn

*mngr*,    2010

----------


## mngr

Storn, ,    .

----------

, !!!   .
      ,            ???
   :
-    ;
-  ,    .

   ,   . 
  ,   ?

  ,      ?

----------


## Lisajenya

.      2008   .    ,     .   ,     : 
1. 3- (  )?
2.       -,    .
3. 2-     ?         ,      ?
4    ,     ? .

     ,   .  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

1. nalog.ru     3-  -      .
2. 
3. ,    -     .....   -    .
4.   .  "     .".

----------

, ,          ,       ?      ?             ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,         ?....

----------

> 4.   .  "     .".


     ,  ,     ,         ?      "      "? ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ,         ?


        .     -  .

----------

> 


     ,     13%     .     ?     ?

----------

> ,     13%     .     ?     ?


 .   .

----------


## saigak

.     ,    3-       .    .

----------

!
, ...
   2008  1700.,  2011   3000.. (    3- )
   13% * (3000.. () - 1700.. ()) = 169..
    13%  1700..  2008, 2009, 2010  (          )?
:  169..
           221 .
 ???
   ....

----------


## Storn

2008    ,      13%     1 .

----------

..  2008    13%  1000.,   2009, 2010 13%  1700. ? 
  ?

----------


## saigak

.   1 .  .
 130       169.    39.

----------

,  01.01.2008    2.,       2008....    - 13%  1700..
   ???

----------


## Storn

**,        ....   01.01.2010.  :Big Grin:

----------

,  )))

----------

> **,        ....   01.01.2010.


...  -    01.01.2010:
"   26.11.2008 N 224-     2  1  220  ,     ,   1  2008 . .     2  1  220    .
11)     2  1  220  "1 000 000"   "2 000 000";..."

----------


## Storn

19  2009 . N 202-   2  220    ,     1  2010 .

----------


## saigak

,   .           . 1000000  2000000   224-.....

----------


## Storn

*saigak*,    202-....
          :
"    ,   ,    2 000 000    ,    :";

----------


## saigak

,  , ,      2010,    2   2009. ,     "     200 ,   5  6  "....
    2    ,  ....

----------


## Storn

-     1 . .....

----------

2 .   1  2008 .


> :  169..
>  221 .
>  ???


 .

----------


## KocmosMars

3-   ?

----------


## saigak

.   -  .

----------

!    1\2   .  2010       1\2    ( ,  )  600000 .     3\4   1\4.                ?

----------


## Amatika

, !!!   .
      ,            ???
   :
-    ;
-  ,    .

   ,   . 
  ,   ?

  ,      ?      ?

       2009  2010..?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## pat0708

1850000  (     ),     1000000  (   ).      .?          ? (   /     70    )

----------


## Lesty

!            6 ,    4 , 2    .  ,  .       (   ).    ,        ,               260. ?       ?     ?         ? ?   ,   4     ,        ...(  ...    ?).  !

----------


## saigak

pat0708,          ,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !            6 ,    4 , 2    .  ,  .       (   ).    ,        ,               260. ?       ?     ?         ? ?   ,   4     ,        ...(  ...    ?).  !


  ,        ,      ,   .
        (    ,    ,       ,        ,           ),       .
 ,     ,  ,            ,    .
    .

----------

!        1100000 ,    800000 ,       .   13 %?   .

----------

, .    2006 .      2006-2008 ..      %  .        2009 .     2006-2008 ?

----------


## saigak

,  , ..    .

----------

:
  ,  -      -  2008 . -  .    2009 .   ( 2009  2010)      .      -    2008 .    , .. -  -  2009             2009 . 
   ?
   :     -  -.    -  ?
.

----------

> ,     2011.   .      ,            ?         ?         2?   . 
> 
>   ,         7             -           ?
> 
>    .


  ,  , !

----------


## echinaceabel

*, ,*



> ,            ?         ?         2?   .


*. 3 . 220  * -     **  **  **    ,   .
*. 20 .2 .1 . 220  * - **  **:  ... - ** ..., ** , ... * ,  *   ...       ** ,   ** ,            .
   ,          2-   .
 ,      **     , ..   .          ,        , *  ,            *  ,     ( 2-    -  ).



> ,         7             -           ?


  ,   .

----------

.
    .   2008. (,      ,    1.).   2011.     2009.  2010. (         ).     ,   2007  2008.?    ?    2006.

----------

! ...  .     13%                 ?

----------


## saigak

,       .  = = .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .   2008. (,      ,    1.).   2011.     2009.  2010. (         ).     ,   2007  2008.?    ?    2006.


 2008  ,     -   -     (  )

----------

""    13 %  ?   ?.

----------


## Storn



----------


## saigak

> 


 :yes:

----------

,        ,

----------


## FM

?

----------

> .   2008. (,      ,    1.).  2011.     2009.  2010. (         ).     ,   2007  2008.?    ?    2006.


      .   2007    .

----------

> ,        ,


  ?
  -    ?

----------

,     ,  ,   -   ,   ,    ,       13%.     ,    .    ?

----------

**,   13% ,     .
  -    , ?

----------

> **,   13% ,     .
>   -    , ?


 ,  .    !     ,       .       -   ,    -      .
     -   .

----------

,    - ?
        .

----------

> ,    - ?
>         .


      -,   "".

----------

? -...    .      .

,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Yanisss

2011 .       2010, 2009, 2008 ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2011 .       2010, 2009, 2008 ?


2009-2010-2011

----------


## Yanisss

> 2009-2010-2011


Lazy Sea,  ! ..     2009-2010,    .   2011?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> Lazy Sea,  ! ..     2009-2010,    .   2011?


,     .
     ,       .

,   2008,            -,       .
   .      .          ,         ,   - 2012    3-  2011     (-).
    ,       3 -   .

----------

,      .     ,     ?

----------


## Storn

,    :Big Grin:

----------


## saigak

> ,      .     ,     ?


  ,   ....

----------

> ,   ....


 ,       :-)

----------


## saigak

.  :Smilie:

----------

, , -!!! 
    .   .       .        .     3 ,     .  3  ,       - .  "  " ,  3  .   ,  .  ,    - !   ,      ,   ?    ,           ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,           ?


, , ,      ..     -  (. ....).

----------

> , , ,      ..     -  (. ....).


..     !?
 ,    -     .   , .  ? -  ?

----------


## saigak

,    ....   .... - - ...   ,     .  , ,  .

----------


## Lenik

. 20 :
3)            ,    ,   ,     .
 220-   ,    ,   ,   ...    ,   -  , ,    ()      ,       20  .

    ... ,       .         .        .    ?

----------


## saigak

> .    ?


, .

----------


## Lenik

,          ,    ,    -   ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,          ,    ,    -   ?


,   ,    -       (   )      ( 13%),                    .
,                     (,   ).

----------


## Lenik

> 


,        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,        .


   -     .

----------


## Lenik

> .


  ?

----------


## Lenik

.      2  2010 . N 03-04-05/9-696.
     ,  ,        .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,  ,        .


, :
.4 . 220   -  , *  *  **      ,   2  1  ,           ,            ,   231  .
(. 4     27.07.2010 N 229-)

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .      2  2010 . N 03-04-05/9-696.
>      ,  ,        .


, -.     2010.      ,   -     :Frown: ((.  .   -  .  -   .      .     ,    ,          .

----------


## Lenik

.              ,         .

----------

:
 .       .            .     -    (  -  ). 
           ?

----------


## saigak

,    .  - - ,         -  ...    .        -  ,    .

----------


## fontogero

.         .  ,  , .      ,  ,      2  (  ) -  ,    .   ?

----------

!     26.12.2010.,     -, ,   .        2011.      ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !     26.12.2010.,     -, ,   .        2011.      ?


 - -,     .
 ,   , ,     2011

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .         .  ,  , .      ,  ,      2  (  ) -  ,    .   ?


            ,   ,     ,          ,   .         ,              .

----------

> - -,     .
>  ,   , ,     2011


     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

-  . ,   .

----------

.       ,.  .   ,       2010.        ,    , ..       ,    ,   .      ?      2010           ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .       ,.  .   ,       2010.        ,    , ..       ,    ,   .      ?      2010           ?


.  .  - ,          .
    -.   .     -    .      2012.    ,   ,        .     ?  :Frown: (
   .         ?    .   ,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     (    ?):
                ,,   ,   .      - .                 ? .

   ,     220 .    ,   -    ? 
 ,    ?

----------


## Klerk-agent

> ,     (    ?):
>                 ,,   ,   .      - .                 ? .
> 
>    ,     220 .    ,   -    ? 
>  ,    ?


 .       ..  .        ,   100%! 
   -        . ( ,     .    -          ,   -  (         -   -  ,   .))

----------


## Lazy Sea

Klerk-agent
 -   .

 -          .   3-  -       .     -      ,    .

----------

, ..         .  ,           -.

----------


## Lazy Sea

_,  :_
  ,   ,    ,         , ,    ()            ,   () ,         ,  ,   ,     ,       ,

__ 
  , ,  ()      ,     -    , ,  ()      ,    ,    , ,  ()     ,     ,    ()  ;(_( .    27.07.2006 N 144-)_

_   ,       -.   ,         2006 .
,      ,           ._

 . 2 . 1 . 220  ,              ,     . ,    ,                -  2009 .,               2009  _(    16.09.2010.  03-04-05/9-549)_

   . 16 . 2 . 1 . 220   ,                ,     ,        - ,     .  ,                       . (_..           
 - )_

_        (       ,  , - ).      .   .      ,         .      .      , _

----------

!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !!!


  :Smilie: )       ,       2012 :Smilie:

----------

,     .......  ?        .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     .......  ?        .


    ,  :Frown: .     .      ,     ,     .

----------

,   .22 2 .1 .220  ,              -,         .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ,      - . ,             :Frown: ((.
    .
,      ,  -     .
   ,          :Frown:       ,     ,   . ,     .    .      . 
   ,      - , ,   :     .           .      ...

----------

,     .         ,      2010 ,           1970  .                  2011    1059  .,    -     .   ,  -   ,   ,         (300  .)  ,      . , ,      ,                .  -        .

----------


## .

> (300  .)  ,      .


  -?    ?

----------

.  ,          .

----------


## CHiCHo

,   :    -2  2009  -   -  ( ,   ),          .       -3        ( 1/3 ,   87 .., ).
 ,           -3,    ,  ,         2  3.      ,    ,    ,      -   ,    ,  .
   3  ,       ( 24 ..),           (. 52 ..  )?
   ,      (,  )         ?
  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

...     ...

----------


## CHiCHo

,  ,          ,     ,       ?

----------


## saigak

,       2  3 .  , ,     ?      ,    .

----------


## CHiCHo

,    ,  , -    ...

----------


## saigak

?

----------

2005  .     2009,2010,-2011  30  2012??

----------


## saigak

2005,2006,2007,2008 -  ?

----------

1-    2011. ,       ,   13%    +     13%  .         %   ,     ..   .   ,           ?     ,                 (   3- )?

----------


## saigak

> ,                 (   3- )?


,             , ..  ,    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 1-    2011. ,       ,   13%    +     13%  .         %   ,     ..   .   ,           ?     ,                 (   3- )?


     .
 : +

----------


## Natalishka

, .        ,    ,      ,    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , .        ,    ,      ,    ?


      ? 

 , -  -   .  ,        ,          .

----------


## Natalishka

> ?



,    ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,    ,


 ,   2-        .   -  -.  -.
,     ...

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,


       ?   2010  , :
  2-    =?  ,       .      ,   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

.      2011,         . ,    ,  ,   .   -          .

----------


## saigak

> .      2011,         .


   ,   2011      ?    ,     2011    ,           .           ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   2011      ?    ,     2011    ,           .           ?


  ,      3-.    ?   ,      ,     .   ,    ,        2-      ? -?       ,  .

----------

Lazy Sea    ,   22.09.2011  10-29,     .     ,            ?     .  .  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

.       .       saigak

----------

1-    2011. . 
1.       ,   13%    +      13%  . 
2.         %   ,     ..   . 
3.   ,               (        )?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 1-    2011. . 
> 1.       ,   13%    +      13%  . 
> 2.         %   ,     ..   . 
> 3.   ,               (        )?


1.  (3  )+ ( ,  ,   ,  , -     )
2.
3.

----------

?           ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?           ?

----------

!  ,   :  : 

  (    3 ),     1 . .,         !      13%  ?        ?   ?

----------

.  .       2300..  2010.    2011. 
   3500. .      3500..   .     .


  :
  ,         ,    13%,     : 

1.     ,    -       ( )    . 

2.        ,       1 .        13%.  ,     ,    -          . 

  220    .1 1.      1.01.2007.  1 ,   2.

     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 220    .1 1.      1.01.2007.  1 ,   2.
> 
>      ?


         1 .         -.

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !  ,   :  : 
> 
>   (    3 ),     1 . .,         !      13%  ?        ?   ?


 .    3          .        , .
           .       2 ,      2,   ,               :Smilie:

----------


## ..

> .


 .  ,  :



> 3500. .


 ,     .
   3500-1000-2000=500 ..*13%=65 .. .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .  ,  :
> 
>  ,     .
>    3500-1000-2000=500 ..*13%=65 .. .



 2000           ,       . 
 ,   .   ,         (              ). 
  ,   -      3500-2300, ,  ,   -   ,        ?

----------


## ..

-, ,    . 
   ""  :Smilie:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -, ,    . 
>    ""


  ,     ,            ,      2011 .    .
  ,    ,       .        :Frown:

----------

> ,         (              ). 
>   ,   -      3500-2300, ,  ,   -   ,        ?


,        -  2011.      .              2300,      ? 2300-2300=0
 ,     2012.      . 3500-1000=2500*0,13=325..
  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2012.      . 3500-1000=2500*0,13=325..
>   .


  ?       ?

    .    .
          1 .
  3500-1000  3500-2300.     3500,  
,             1 -2000,       ,     .
          .     ,          3500  1000 .
        .   -

----------

> 1 .         -.


       ,   ,                 ,     ,        .    ( )    ,           (       ,    )                  ,     .
     1  2007 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   ,                 ,     ,        .    ( )    ,           (       ,    )                  ,     .
>      1  2007 .


   -  ,   ,       .

----------

.

----------


## ggl

! , ,             :
      .             .                 .               ,                  .   .
      ,    -             ,           .

----------


## Lazy Sea

:           ,       ,    ,     .    ,    ,     .       ?


:     ,             -        .

----------

?

----------


## Lazy Sea

1  2010          , ,    ,             .   ,          ,              .        ,            ,         .   ,             ,         1  2010 .               2009 ,       2010 ,         .        1  2010 ,      !

:        ,    ,    2  .

----------

> .    3          .        , .
>            .       2 ,      2,   ,



    ...     2....    2 !        (     / ) ?

----------


## saigak

,        -   .
     ,     2,       2 ?     ,    2.

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...     2....    2 !        (     / ) ?


,   .
 , , ,      2,     .   130 -      .      ,           .
   ,               .

PS saigak    :Smilie: ))  .

----------


## ggl

Lazy Sea  -

----------


## Lazy Sea

> Lazy Sea  -


 ,      260 ,     .     ,        ().

----------


## ggl

,      .   .

----------


## Toljan

!  .
 2005 .       . 
 2009 .     .
2010 .        .     ,      . ,         ? 
 :Frown:

----------

,

----------


## saigak

.

----------


## Toljan

, saigak,   !  :yes:

----------


## Anonymous 131111

! , :     2007         ,    .      -,    ,     . : 1)         (, ),            ,    ? 2)         ?  !

----------


## ..

> ,    ?


  :yes: 



> 2)         ?


     ,    - .

----------


## Anonimous 131111



----------

!

 ,       .

 2008          .



       -      .

    ,           ,     ?     , ..        ?

 -      .   .    -  .     ().           ,          ?

     =    ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     ?







> 







> 







> =


 ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

saigak
     ,             .  ,       .
    ,       .       .    ,        .

----------


## saigak

> -


  ?

----------

. ..    "  ".     .

----------

,     .      .                 2 . ,    ,        ?      ,  ,         ,       ,      ,      , ..     .    ?   ,      .      -       , ..   1 , ,   1  (   ,      ).  ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     .      .                 2 . ,    ,        ?      ,  ,         ,       ,      ,      , ..     .    ?   ,      .      -       , ..   1 , ,   1  (   ,      ).  ?



               . ,      :      ,      .
        ,        ,    .        "",        ,       ,      .

,   ,    " "     .            ,      !!!     1 ,         .
  -   ,        .

----------


## Botan

!      1/2; (     ).      /    (). 

      13%     ,         ?

----------


## Storn

> ?



 :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> 13%

----------


## Toljan

,  ()            ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## 1603

,   )))
   5- ,   (   200 ..),   ,      ( 1 ..).   :            :
1.    2 .,   1 .
2.    2 . . 
      .
  ,            ,           ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,   )))
>    5- ,   (   200 ..),   ,      ( 1 ..).   :            :
> 1.    2 .,   1 .
> 2.    2 . . 
>       .
>   ,            ,           ?


    ,  - ,      ,    .        ,     ,     -  ,     . :
       ,   ,            . ,       "" ,       (  ""),      ,                  . _          ,                _    ,     .          ,  _,      100%  ,     ,         ._ ,       ,          .

 ,        ,  -         .

----------

!

, , ...
    2008 .    4- - ,    .
    .   2011   ,   .    . 
:
1.    ,       3-     .     .   ,    2012           ,  2-  2011 ?
2.        ,    ,      ?  2     ,  ,      ,                  .   -,          .         ?
3.      ,          3-     ?
    !

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


              ?

----------

.           ? ,  ,   ,       .       .   ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


          13%.      ,       .

----------

(,  ,          ,     ,   ...).
    (        2012  2-  2011,      2008)  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 2012


8+3 = ?

----------

,  8+3=11,   3    2011 .  -     ,        2011   2-    2011 ,       2012.  ,        -    ,    ,  3    ,         3  ( ,    2003 ,       2009, 2010, 2011 ...).       ,     :-)

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...95&postcount=6

 ,

----------


## 1603

Lazy Sea  .
     ,      ,      :
10%  (200 .) 90%  (1800 .) 0%  (    )
         ?      -   ( 1 ..)

----------


## ..

,   - .

----------

,    ,        ...      2012   2-  2011      ,    2008 ?         2011 ?   . !!!

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 2011 ?


  :yes:

----------


## 1603

> ,   - .


 )))     : 5/17 , 5/17 , 5/17  (2/17  ).
   ,           ,    ,    200 .,       .     ,        ,          ,  "  "?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,      .    5\17   . ,         :Frown:

----------


## olich-pkk

.       .         .          ,   260 .?

----------


## saigak

.       .        .
...      ?

----------


## 1603

Lazy Sea,    ,      "",  ""  .    ,    ,   " ".       " ".

----------


## Lazy Sea

> Lazy Sea,    ,      "",  ""  .    ,    ,   " ".       " ".


      ?     !
   ,   ,    .              !
  .
   (  )   .            -        .
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/220095/

        ,    :   -       ,            .     .     .

----------


## Botan

13%              ? 
              ?

   !!!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 13%              ? 
>               ?
> 
>    !!!!!


       ,           -   .   ,    99  9 . -           ? - ,     .

----------


## Liiisa

,    : 
 2009   ,  2010    1 218 600. 2011  ( 30 )      28 418.

 2010            2 490 000. (  ).      2011 ,       21.10.2011,          ,   2012 ,  2010          ? 

 ,     (      1    )?,          !!! 
  =)

    2011   ,      3,5            ,    ?

----------


## Storn

> 2011   ,      3,5            ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  :yes:

----------


## kapka

!  :          3    2010 ,          2011  ,  - 2012    -     .      1,5 ,   2        , ..   2012.        ?    ?   ?

----------


## Storn

> 


  :yes:

----------


## 127349

2006 ,    2009 -      (   ,    ).
      (  )       ,     -      - .         - ( ,      )?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  ,   .        " ." :Smilie:

----------


## 127349

> ,  ,   .        " ."


)    :   " "     "   "     ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> )    :   " "     "   "     ?


    ,  ,       .    ,   , ,        , ,  .
           -,    ,       ,       .
        ,     (  ),  -    .
              .        .

----------


## Nataly_a

!    ? -    2008. (  ),      2008, 2009, 2010 .    . ...             ?          2008-2010.       2010 . -  , ?    2011       -       ?

----------


## soloveva174

!!!
    ... -  ,           ( ).    .    .
 !!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !!!
>     ... -  ,           ( ).    .    .
>  !!!


 .
  :              (),            . , ,  ,    ,   -          3-

----------


## soloveva174

.  !!!  :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !    ? -    2008. (  ),      2008, 2009, 2010 .    . ...             ?          2008-2010.       2010 . -  , ?    2011       -       ?


 
     2010 . -  , 
   2011 ,         2008-2010,    2008,  2011   ,   2012 (  -     -   ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 


Storn,  ,       ,              ? 
      ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,              ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,     ,    3-  ? 
    ,      5 ,        3 .     .      ,  ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko



----------


## 127349

> ,  ,       .    ,   , ,        , ,  .
>            -,    ,       ,       .
>         ,     (  ),  -    .
>               .        .


       )))

----------


## Nataly_a

> 2010 . -  , 
>    2011 ,         2008-2010,    2008,  2011   ,   2012 (  -     -   ,


  :Smilie: ,   ...    2008.,      2008    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea



----------


## Nataly_a

:Smilie:

----------


## alex1484

!   ,     2011     .        2012 .        2011 .

----------


## Andyko



----------



----------

.      ,         3         2.                     .      .

----------


## ..

> 


-, ,      .

----------

2 : 1)         1     13%  ?  
2)    .     2 .        .       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2 : 1)         1     13%  ?  
> 2)    .     2 .        .       .



 ,   ,   ,   . 
 -     .

----------


## saigak

> 2


 




> 


3-

----------

.

----------

,        ?      , .  ,      .          ,    .    1  ,    .   .

----------

> -   ...


  ?    .       .       .

----------

**,        -    
  ,     3-      (   , ..  )  1.., ..       1.     13% -     
   2., ..      2.,        2*13%=260..,   ,    , ..  2   ,  ,

----------


## __

!
  2011        (   ,     , ..     )    -  3,9 .        .      ,     .
   18900,        .      58 ..

 :
1)  -        ?
2)  2011         18900*12.*13%=29484 . ?
3)   %        ? ..      :      29484 ., ..       - 260 ..       ,       (  )      (  - ) ,          260 ..,       ...

----------


## __

> ?    .       .       .


         )))
 ,

----------

2009      ,    .

----------

> **,        -    
>   ,     3-      (   , ..  )  1.., ..       1.     13% -     
>    2., ..      2.,        2*13%=260..,   ,    , ..  2   ,  ,


       2009      ?

----------


## .

> 1)  -        ?


  ,     



> 2011         18900*12.*13%=29484 . ?


      ,        ( 2011  1000 ),  , ,

----------


## .

**,    -     ,  ,     
        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,        ?



  ,  !!!! 
-    . 
          ...

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ...


....    :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,    -     ,  ,     
>         ?


   , 2011.        ,          2 ?

----------


## .

,     
      3-,            .       1 ,     (,          ?)   2 .

----------

> ,     
>       3-,            .       1 ,     (,          ?)   2 .


 ,    ,     .    .

----------


## vzletcom2006

! 
    2009 .   -   2009 .,     2009. 
        :
-  2007      530 ..    "    2007 .      """
-  2008             "   ,  ,   2007. " 

     .
, ,      ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   ,   _    ,  ,_       .

  ,                          ,    13%.

  ,        ,     () ,     ,     ,          .

----------


## vzletcom2006

> ,   ,       ,  ,       .


__  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


  ?

----------


## vzletcom2006

,     ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> """


  - .

----------


## vzletcom2006

,   . 
,         . 

..  ,       5-  .       ,    .   ,    

     ....

----------


## echinaceabel

.2 . 220  ...
        :
 ...   ...    -  ...   ...   ,    ...  ,     ...
          ,    ,               (   ,            ,    ,                  ).

,  ,  - "  ...    ,         , ,    ()       . 
     2007  2008 . (  2007.  31.12.2011.)..

----------


## vzletcom2006

2009     
   2007   530 .. 
..  ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2009





> "   ,  ,   2007. "


  :Wow:

----------


## vzletcom2006

:Smilie:    ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ...


   440    448.

----------


## vzletcom2006

,    ,   _-_    2009      2009 .
      2007  (   )     ....

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  ?



> 2007  (   )     ....


  -    ()   2009 ,  ,         ,      .

----------


## vzletcom2006

,   ...     :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> 2009     
>    2007   530 .. 
> ..  ?


   ...  



>

----------


## vzletcom2006

> ...


    ?

----------


## saigak

?

----------


## vzletcom2006



----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


  -    .

----------


## vzletcom2006

....

----------


## Lazy Sea

3- . "" ,   , 530   ,     .       .    . 
 ,           ,      -,  .   .       ,   ,   ?

----------

!  ,     ,    28.12.2010.  2     2010        2010 ?     2011.?    .         2011   2       2012 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !  ,     ,    28.12.2010.  2     2010        2010 ?     2011.?    .         2011   2       2012 .


    -  . ?
 ,    -    ?

----------

, )     ,    ( )   - ( .  )  8  2011 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , )     ,    ( )   - ( .  )  8  2011 .


,      ,         2011 .
 ,    2011       2012 ,     -.       .    ,     .      ,   15 ,       ,    2- . 
    ,    ,      :Smilie: ))

----------

, !       ,   2   2011       12 ,     .         ,     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

.     ,        . 
             2-  1 .                :Smilie: ))

----------


## Nika84

> * .*,    :  30  **    ,  **  .  ** ,    -   .

----------


## Klerk-agent

!

   :

,        ().
    :        1/3 - , 2/3 -.

,       1  ( )?
  ,     .

  ,     :
1.     - 1 000 000 .
2.     - 2/3  2 000 000 .

  ?
  1/3  2 000 000 . -   .

     2011 :

1 =      = [3 000 000 - 1 000 000]  13% = 260 000 
2 =       = (2 700 000 - 1 340 000)  13% = 176 800 .

   :

 = 1 - 2 = 84 000 .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,


-,      13% ,   ?

----------


## ..

> 1 =      = [3 000 000 - 1 000 000]  13% = 260 000 
> 2 =       = (2 700 000 - 1 340 000)  13% = 176 800 .
> 
>    :
> 
>  = 1 - 2 = 84 000 .


-  .   :
3 000 000 - 1 000 000 - 1 333 333 = 666 667 * 13% = 86 667 .

----------

> -,      13% ,   ?


    -

----------

> -  .   :
> 3 000 000 - 1 000 000 - 1 333 333 = 666 667 * 13% = 86 667 .


, , .   ?

----------


## ..

> ?


- -

----------

,      ,        ?  :Smilie: 
  .
*Klerk-agent*, 
1)     1 ?
2)  -   ..   .

----------


## ..

> ,      ,        ?


.




> - 1 000 000 .


  ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 111

2008  2007.            2008,2009,2010.           ,            2?              ?      ? !

----------


## saigak

> 


 




> 


.         ....
                 -  .

----------


## Melindachelsi

!     2011 .     ,        :

1)      2011      ?!
2)     2011         ,     2012             2011 ?
3)            ?!

----------


## Klerk-agent

> ,      ,        ? 
>   .
> *Klerk-agent*, 
> 1)     1 ?
> 2)  -   ..   .


    3

----------


## echinaceabel

> 


  :yes:  (    ,      13%)       2011.




> 2011         ,     2012


  :yes:

----------


## vzletcom2006

, ,      2007 ,   -   2009 .      ?

----------


## Klerk-agent

> , ,      2007 ,   -   2009 .      ?


    -   ..   (   .) -   2009 .

  . - -   ,  -    -

----------


## Klerk-agent

> !     2011 .     ,        :
> 
> 1)      2011      ?!
> 2)     2011         ,     2012             2011 ?
> 3)            ?!


1.     .
2.          2011    - .    ?   ,    -  \  )  ,   .     3 .
3.              ,      . (. -     ,  )

----------


## vzletcom2006

> -   ..   (   .) -   2009 .
> 
>   . - -   ,  -    -


 2007        ,     . 
 2007-2008 . 
 2009       ,    ,  "...,       ...       -    ..."
  2009    -       ..

 :     ?

----------


## saigak

> 2009    -       ..


  .

----------

!       2008 .    2008  2010       ,       ,       ,    13%    .  :
1 -      2011    ?      "    "?
2 - -  ,                ( ,      2008 ,    2008     2011 ).   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------

*saigak*,  ,   2008    2012   ?
     ?

----------


## saigak

> 2008    2012   ?







> ?


   ,      .

----------


## PAnna

2007 .             -,  2011   ,  ,       2012 .       ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2007 .             -,  2011   ,  ,       2012 .       ?


  -     ,      -2012

----------


## PAnna

?    -  ,     ?

----------


## PAnna

:        2011,     2012,    ?                 ( )?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> :        2011,     2012,    ?                 ( )?


 . 
  -  , .
    .
,   ,      2011?  ?  ,  .
    .     -,     ,    .    . ,  ,     0  00000001  :Smilie: )))

----------


## PAnna

! :Wow:            ! 
.  .             -  (   !),    -  !

----------


## Melindachelsi

*Klerk-agent*,      :Smilie:

----------


## kotyatya

,   ,   . /    ,  ,             ,    13%       ?[quote]

----------


## Storn

...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        :Smilie: ))

----------


## kotyatya

. .       ?            1   ?
Lazy Sea,   )))

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 1


  :yes:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> . .       ?            1   ?
> Lazy Sea,   )))


      .        .
  -    .

----------


## kotyatya

,  ,    .    ,              1.000.000

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    2012 ,   :

          .  1  2012  ,        ,         ,    3 .

----------


## nataliagot

! ?!       13%.    :Smilie: ???

----------


## nataliagot

! ?!       13%.   ???

----------


## saigak

,    ,     ,  .   ?

----------


## Toljan

,                  ?    ,     - . .

----------


## 1975

,     ,        13% ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

( 220.    ..)
  , ..... ,    ,         , ,    ()       ......,   ,     ,       .....


 ,        ,      ,    ,   1  224  ,          ,    .{   3 ,  ...}

----------


## Storn

> ,     ,        13% ?


  -    ?

----------


## Storn

> ,                  ?    ,     - . .

----------


## kd-alya

!  :        2008 - 1.5 .,      2011  ,          2.     . ,  ,   ? 1)         1.5 2)           1,       -   500? 3)    ?

----------


## MLbux

:    2009    120 ..,    2010  205 ..,   2      220 ..   ,      , ..     125-  2009  250-  2010.  -     ?           ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


,

----------


## Lazy Sea

> !  :        2008 - 1.5 .,      2011  ,          2.     . ,  ,   ? 1)         1.5 2)           1,       -   500? 3)    ?


     2011 ,      . 
      .
           ,      .

----------


## kd-alya

!!!

----------


## Neko2525

.
,    3. ( ).   ,     28.12.11. 
      .      ,     ,       ?       ,        2 .. 260  ?
      ,     :
_    ,   ,    600 000    ,       ,                       ._

----------


## Lazy Sea

. 220 ,       ,  2 .
  ,   ,  ,  3-,               .

----------


## ll

,       %             ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,       %             ?


.

----------


## vita80

2011  2,8 -   1,8 -     .  -      -  -    (     )  1 -  -   -   . ..        .           ?

----------


## saigak

> ?

----------


## 7  7

! , , .      2008,         ( ,  -  2009, -  2010).  2009, 2010       .  ,      .     .              (   ).   ,     , . .     ,       . 
   1.    ?     ,       ? 
   2.    . ,         100% ,        50%/ 50%.  ,   .   ...    ,       50%   ,          50%,   50%  ? ,    ?
       ,        20,    ...     ...   . 
   3.             ?         (   )    ?
       !!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2011  2,8 -   1,8 -     .  -      -  -    (     )  1 -  -   -   . ..        .           ?


            ,  -  (   )       -           .
, ,    ,     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

7  7
       .        -  .
     ,           .       (    )-  .
   - . , ,    .  - .     ,     . -   .  -   . , -     -.
                   .    .     ,   ,     .

----------


## vita80

, ,     !!!!!: yes:    -      , -  ?   -   -  ?         ,    ?

----------


## 7  7

*Lazy Sea*!   ,    ,     -  ,   ,    ,        .    , . 
,   -        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*!   ,    ,     -  ,   ,    ,        .    , . 
> ,   -        ?


  ,            3-,  -    .      ,          ,    .
             .
 .           .                . 
     ,        . 
   ,  ,  -    , :
    16.09.2010.  03-04-05/9-550  16.09.2010

----------


## Lazy Sea

:
          ,      ,         .       ,  ,         ,       . 2 . 1 . 220   .

,              .

----------

, ,     !!!!!: yes:    -      , -  ?   -   -  ?         ,    ?

----------

.    ,   .  .       2008 .          6,75% . ,         , ..     .  ,     ..          2008, 2009, 2010          .    ,          . - ,    -             ,   ...          (    ).  ,            ?  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , ,     !!!!!: yes:    -      , -  ?   -   -  ?         ,    ?


  .       ,       -  -.     .      -    ,  ,

----------

. .         .     ,  .    ,    ,    ,      . ,        ,  50/50, .  .      .       ,    ,     .    13% ,       50% .   ,   ...   .         +   ?   !!!  .  ,         (  ,      ,      ...),   %  ,        2000000  13%=260000 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  .
  -        .  ,     , , ,      .   -           .
      ,   ,      ,        . -  ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,            .
    ...
   -       .
 - -     :Smilie: )))

----------


## 512

!
 ,      2011    .  (5  -,, 3  -    1/5  ).       .   .      .  .        ?     2012?  -   ?

!

----------


## saigak

> .


    .     .

----------


## vita80

!    2008  2009,   2010.  ,         (   ),  -  -.  2011.   ,      ,     3- .       .       2     .  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,     3- .


   .




> 2


    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

(   , , ) ,   ,        :Smilie: ))

----------


## saigak

> ,


 -  ?   .

----------


## Storn

2-  :Big Grin:

----------


## 512

> .     .


  !

----------


## Lazy Sea

-,           :Smilie: )))
      ( )              100  0% (2  .  0 .).        ,    ,  (),       ()        ,            . 2 . 1 . 220   ,      ()   ,   ,  .

,       . 
  ...
       .  1  2010 . N 20-14/4/114397@,  18  2010 . N 20-14/4/108837@

         16.04.2011. N 03-04-05/7-149,  25  2010 . N 03-04-05/9-288   .

 ,    ,   .        ?
       ?

----------


## saigak

,        .     -        ...      



> ()


          ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

0  100,  ,    ,        .  ,     (    16.04.2011. N 03-04-05/7-149,  25  2010 . N 03-04-05/9-288).

      ...
         .   ,  ...

----------


## KocmosMars

2011 .          ,           , ,   ..        2-?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 2011 .          ,           , ,   ..        2-?


   .    -   ....

----------


## saigak

, ..  ,      .            -  ....

----------


## shtinsa

, !        2011 ,             2011 , ..      ? ..       ?

----------


## ... ...

> ..       ?

----------

.     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   :
                ( 2-). 
 ,        .
 2.1.     .
 2.2.  - /    . 
 ,           .
 3.1.  , ,  , . 
  (     (-)   (-)). 
   ,    . (       )

       .
"             .  ,       ."
      ,   :
.  ___ ________ 2010 .


-   , 01.01.1900  ,  : . ,  00 00 000000,      01.01.2000 ,   000-000,   : , 001001, . , . , . 1,  1,  1.
-   , 01.01.1900  ,  : . ,  00 00 000000,      01.01.2000 ,   000-000,   : , 001001, . , . , . 1,  1,  1.
   ""     :

,    ( :   )   , 001001, . , . , . 1,  1,  1,       ,      (     220  ),  : 0%      100%    .

----------


## shtinsa

> 


!

----------

-     2008,        2009,
  :
1)   ?,
2)   ?,
3)   ?.

 .

----------


## saigak

> :
> 1)   ?,







> 2)   ?,


 2009,2010,2011




> 3)   ?.


 2009   2012,  2010-  2013,  2011   2014,          2012   .       .

----------

> -   ...


,      ?

  ,     ,  ..
 .
 .

----------


## saigak

> ,      ?


  ....  :Big Grin:

----------

,  .
  -  ...

 . :Silly:

----------

,    2011 ,   ,           ,       2011 ?       ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


, ...

----------

FM          2 . ( 2),        1.,         ?

----------

**,      ,   1    ,  500

----------

,      30 ,   ,  ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,      30 ,   ,  ?


  -  , .   -    .

----------

2011,     2012.   .  13%  ,  ,    .,  ,   - ,     ,         ,           ..  .., .,-  .

----------


## Storn

**,    :Wink:

----------

,           ,- -  ?

----------


## Storn

..... " "   ...

----------

.   ,    .  ,   ,  -,     ,  ,     ,  .

----------


## Storn

-   ....

----------


## Lazy Sea

...

" ,  ,   ,   ...    !      ,     ...  - !"

----------


## saigak

> -    .


   .  :Smilie:

----------


## OksanaAnto

, ,    :
    2009 . 2009  2010        .  2011          01  2011 .  -    ,  ,     .
  2,         ???
    3  2011 ,            -.      ,         ..

----------


## lo_80

, 2      ,       2    2010  2011?  2009          , -     3-,     2009 ? !

----------


## ... ...

> 2    2010  2011







> 2009




   2010  2011

----------


## 191

, , ,  ,    ,           ,   ,    ,     ( 17.1  217 )?
 ,            (   ,  ,     )      2  ?        .

     "    ,   ,    2 000 000    ,    "?
     5, , ,     ,    500 000   - ,         260   (2   13%)    500             65   (500 000  13%)?
    ??

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,      .       2      13

----------


## ... ...

> 5, , ,     ,    500 000   - ,         260   (2   13%)    500             65   (500 000  13%)?

----------


## Mariya_K

.   :  28  2010 .    6000000 .,       260 000 .,         ?
,  ,      ,       ? 
    .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .   :  28  2010 .    6000000 .,       260 000 .,         ?
> ,  ,      ,       ? 
>     .


 -  -    ?   2010  2011.          .
   260000  ,       .
  -  :Smilie: ))
     .

----------


## Mariya_K

,     . .. ,     2     260 .,    260 .    ?  ,    2012     ?  2009     ? 
     , - ,    "   "  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ,     . .. ,     2     260 .,    260 .    ?  ,    2012     ?  2009     ? 
>      , - ,    "   "  ,


. 2009 -.
 ,     :Smilie:      15   :Smilie:      -

----------

2012.  800 ,      2013.    ,  2012.       2011.   65..

----------


## saigak

?   .

----------

.

----------


## saigak

> 2013.


    2012 ,    800 *13%.




> 2012.       2011.   65..


2011    2012  .( 12    11)
    , -  .

----------

.       -  ?

----------


## Storn



----------

?

----------


## saigak

1. 2011            1.
2.  2012        2

----------

?  2011    1.950.,     950.  2012.  ?

----------


## ... ...

**,     1,95 ,        
1,95  -      =  
   -    
  -13%

    1  
1,95-1=0,95*13%

   ,     3

----------

.       3,     ,     ,     ?

----------


## ... ...

> ,     ,


 




> ?


       ,

----------

,         2013.      2012 .,   ,     2012.?         ,     0,95*13%?

----------


## ... ...

> ,       2013.     2012







> ,     2012.?


   2011  -         :Smilie: 





> ,    0,95*13%?


?

----------

.  ,   3          ( ,  )   ,     2011.

----------


## ... ...

**,    ?  2011  ,  2012   ,  .        ?

----------

,    ,        2012.   ,     ,       .

----------



----------


## saigak

> 2012.   ,

----------

.. ,  2011  ,   2012   ?

----------


## ... ...

> .. ,  2011  ,  2012  ?


 ,

----------



----------


## saigak

> .. ,  2011  ,   2012   ?


   ,   -   2012.

----------

.   2009   .                       2

----------


## ElenaLena

.      .  2011   ,    .    2010    , ..      .        ?       ,             ?        2012 (..      ).

----------


## 651

> .      .  2011   ,    .    2010    , ..      .        ?       ,             ?        2012 (..      ).


.

----------


## jsvetik

! , :      2010.    2011.           2 :   - 180000,    - 65000.     "  "   180000.        -    ?        , .. 180000+65000?

----------


## saigak

> "  "   180000.





> - 180000,





> ?


   ""        ?
  -      -       ,   ...        ...

----------


## jsvetik

> ""        ?
>   -      -       ,   ...        ...




    ,       .   ,           -        :Smilie:    ,           ,             ,    .

----------

saigak ,     2012.   2013.,   2011.  ?

----------


## 651

?
    "..."   2011   2012  2013   ,        : 
        :
  , ,  ()      ,     -    , ,  ()      ,    , ** , ,  ()     *,  *   ,    ()  ;
**  ,   ** ,      ** **      .

----------

.  2012.      (   2011.),  2012  ,            (   ),    )?

----------


## saigak

.




> 2012.      (   2011.


   2011 . -    .        .  11,   12,   13 .   2011.




> ,  2012


   .
      .

----------

.....

----------


## saigak

> ,


      -      




> 


**  ?      ?  :Wink: 
 ,    .

----------


## jsvetik

> -      
> 
> 
> **  ?      ? 
>  ,    .


     ?

 :         ,       ..     2011     : 
   - 200000(  ), 
  .   - 0,
  .    - 0,
,   .  - 180000.

  ,    " ..   %%   (), . . "  ( , .2.11) -    200000+180000+380000?
         .
      200.      ?     ?

----------

.  .   .........

----------


## Storn



----------


## Lazy Sea

> 


 ,      .  ,          .
      .
  .

----------

. 2007. -  .    ,  2012      ,    ?   .

----------


## Natallya

!    .    2009 .     .  2011     1 200 000 .       2 ,    ,   .     .   ,   16 .         ,      ?  ,         ,     ?

----------

> .  .   .........


                3               .           .

----------


## 651

> . ** .   .........


?       ,   ,    ,       .
         ,    .. . 
  -    -        ,    .

----------


## 651

> . 2007. -  .    ,  2012      ,    ?   .


    ()

  ,           .

----------


## 651

> !    .    2009 .     .  2011     1 200 000 .       2 ,    ,   .     .   ,   16 . 
>         ,      ? 
>  ,         ,     ?


 
,      .

----------


## Storn

> ?       ,   ,    ,       .
>          ,    .. .
>   -    -        ,    .


   ,   -   .....

----------


## 651

> ,   -   .....


  -   .
    ,        .

----------

1996.   .  -    1996.       12..      2007. 2012. .  .      .  . ?

----------


## Storn

1996      ....  :Big Grin:

----------


## 651

> 1996.   .  -    1996.       12..      2007. 2012. .  .      .  . ?


,      ,  . 12 , .      3  .
 2012  2011,2010,2009.
 2013  2012,2011,2010.

----------


## saigak

> . ?


  :yes: 
, ,     ???  :Wow:

----------

,               .

----------

2011.,     2012.  .?   .     1996.,    . .

----------


## saigak

> 1996


  3 .

----------



----------


## 651

> 2011.,     2012.  .? *  .     1996*.,    . .


,    ()      2009 , ..    2011               1996 .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?       ,   ,    ,       .
>          ,    .. . 
>   -    -        ,    .


, ,  . . -  ,                 :Frown:

----------

3.,      .  1996.,      . -  .    2011.

----------


## saigak

> .  1996


  .  1996     ....

----------

, .     .          ,      .   .   .        ,      ?

----------


## 651

> ** .  1996     ....


   ,    .
2. -      2007 ,           ,      .
3.           2001.,    .
4.         , )   , )   .

----------


## 651

> , .     .          ,      .   .   . *       ,      ?*


,          .

----------

,      651,  ,     2011.      .,      1996.

----------


## Andyko

*651*,     1928     ?

----------

-  1996.,        2007.

----------

**,    ?

----------

-  ,     .

----------


## 651

> *651*,     1928     ?


   ,     .

**
          .

         -    .

----------


## 651

> -  ,     .


    ,     ,   .

----------

> -  ,     .


   ,     ?

----------

.  40 .  ,      ?   ?

----------

> ,          .



           ,     ""?

----------


## Oita

> ,
> , -     2001          ?      2001  ,   2001 -     ?      -    ?       ,  ??  ,  ,     ,   ?
>     !


 !       30 ,  ,    -  . .  ,   2004,   2-      2009, 2010 .     (   3        ),  -   -    !!!      ,  !

----------


## 651

> ,     ""?


   -  ,           ,        ,  -    .
        "...           , ** ,      ." ( 220 )

----------

> -  ,           ,        ,  -    .
>         "...           , ** ,      ." ( 220 )


 !

----------

!
 :
1)    2011 .,   ,  3  ,    2011   ,        .8, .6,        (),   ? (   ?)
2)      ,  2 ,     2011 ,       ,    2012        13%?  ,    ? 
3)          ?

----------


## saigak

> 


,   



> ?


 ,

----------

.  40 .  ,      ?   ?

----------

*saigak*, ! 

  2  .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2)      ,  2 ,     2011 ,       ,    2012        13%?


  :yes:   .               2011. .       .

----------

*echinaceabel*, !  :Big Grin:

----------

!  2011   ,   , , 2-    .           .          2011  2012 ?

----------

!  ,       ,     2010  1 100 000 , 330 000 -  , 770 000 - ,         1/2,       .   ,  - ,          - 46000  2010  41000  2011?

----------


## Melindachelsi

19  2011   1,5 . .   - 1070000,00  -   ,  430000,00 - . 
  ,      2011  ( ,      2011 ). ,  .

   -          .      2- - 70200 .   ?!

----------


## ... ...

> ?!

----------


## ... ...

> 


1 100 000/2- +%

----------

1/2  ?

----------


## NATY7IK

,  .      2011       .   ().  -      .     .

1     ,    ?
2         
3     
4

----------

(1100000-. )/2,        ,    ?

----------


## ... ...

> (1100000-. )/2,        ,    ?


 ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ...


 ,     .     - .   .
         .

----------

> ,     .     - .   .
>          .


!     . ,    550000    1/2    ?

----------


## ... ...

> . ,    550000    1/2    ?


     1100 ..,

----------

> 1100 ..,


     3  1100000-330000+46000+41000=857000  ?

----------

-     1995.  2004      700.,          2009.  (12)           (,  100% ,      ),   -   (  2011 ).
1. ,         ,      ...       ..  ?

----------


## ... ...

> 857000  ?


  ?   .

----------

, :     2009 ,        ,     4 (,    ).   .        2012 .      ,   2009   2012   ,   ?            ?           ?  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> -     1995.  2004      700.,          2009.  (12)           (,  100% ,      ),   -   (  2011 ).
> 1. ,         ,      ...       ..  ?


  ,  .  - .   :Smilie:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , :     2009 ,        ,     4 (,    ).   .        2012 .      ,   2009   2012   ,   ?            ?           ?  .


 2009  2012  - .      .   .           .  ,    .

----------

> 2009  2012  - .      .   .           .  ,    .


, -,  .  ,        2    ,    ?        ?(     ,    )

----------


## Lazy Sea

> , -,  .  ,        2    ,    ?        ?(     ,    )


       .    ,

----------


## 4

,   , 2001       1-  , ,     ,        ,     ,         ,  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

,    .... 2001    3 ...

----------


## Mang

!  ,     2010 .         ?

----------


## saigak

,  12  10  11

----------


## 79

. 220:
"             ,      ,         ()       (    , ,     ).
( .    27.07.2006 N 144-)
(.    )
  ,   , ,         , ,    ()            ,   () ,         ,  ,   ,     ,       ,    ,   -  , ,    ()      ,       105.1  ."

               -     .??

----------


## saigak

> 


  ?

----------


## lenok555

.      (   ).    , ..     ,      ?  ,    2006       2011.       2?  !

----------


## saigak

> 2006       2011.


 2011

----------


## silence1609

! 
  2010        2015.   .
  2011          6 . .
   2010        ,     35 %        .
        .       ,    ,    2012 . 
   ,      .   ? 
 ,   ,  -       . 

, ,   :
1.         ? 
2.       ? 
3.  2-      ?

   .
 . Silence1609.

----------


## Andyko

> 2011


   ?

----------


## silence1609

-,  ,     . 
.



> ?


     :  -,   ,     ( , ).    .
,  .            ,   ,       .

----------


## silence1609

- . 
,       .
     ,    ,    .

----------


## Andyko

2011       ;

----------


## silence1609

> 2011       ;


 260 . . -     -   .
   .    .
     2010 ,     2010 .   ,    ,      ? 
           13 %       35%. 
             ?
              .

----------


## silence1609

> 2011       ;


  ,  ,       .
:   ?       ?
      ?
          2012-2015 ? 
    ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


       /   ,    260 ..





> ?


,  .  .    ,   .     ,    .    .




> 2012-2015 ?


                           .




> ,    ?


,  .... :Big Grin: 



> 35 %        .


-    ...     ? 



> ,      .   ?


, .




> ,   ,  -       .


  ?

----------


## lenok555

?

----------


## silence1609

> ,  ....


  .     :Big Grin:

----------

,  .
          ,  16 ,  .  16       .        ,    .
.

----------

, .   3-     ,     ...   ,   2  = 2  2- : 
-      18000  = 216000    400 2 .= 800,  
-     10000=00  = 120000          = 22000.
     " 2011"      .       400      16000.  ?  :Dezl:

----------

-     ,  .  ,  ( -)         .

----------

2009             2011.    13 %      2011..? 
     .        (    )
  2009      (800 .)   13% (104 .)       0
 2010     -                ,     
 2011          ,          104 .
     2009  2010    ?

----------


## saigak

> .?







> 2009  2010


,   2011,     .

----------

** ,    ,        !

----------


## Lazy Sea

.
.    

     ,          . ,     ? 
  ,  -   .   ,     ,     ,          .    , ,           .   ,    3 , 5 ,     ,            .  ,    ,  ,                     .     ,     ,     . 
_       ,     .        ? 
      ,       .     ,            ,     .       ,        ,     ._

----------

...     ,     ,     ....   .      ?      ?

----------


## Storn

> 


 :yes:

----------

:   \   10 000.    .       ?        2500 000 . .         ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


 :yes:         ( 10 ).

----------

2012,        2013 .        2012   2012?

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


  ?      ?             ?

----------

> ?      ?             ?


  ,    - ..    ,             ? .   ,        ?

----------

!        ().  , ,  .       ( ).            2012 (  2013 ),    ,   2015    ,      2  (2013-2014)    ?

----------

> 


     ,      ,    .   ,   .

----------

*651*,

----------


## Storn

** ,    :Big Grin:

----------

*651*,    646
  !!!!!!!!!!!
   1997   . 2009 .       (18 )  1/2 .   1 .. 2010     .   ,     .  , .   2012   .  2012    .     2013 ,      ?    / 2012        ,  ?   :       ,     (   )? ,   ? .  . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

( )              100  0% (2  .  0 .).        ,    ,  (),       ()        ,            . 2 . 1 . 220   ,      ()   ,   ,  .
       .  1  2010 . N 20-14/4/114397@,  18  2010 . N 20-14/4/108837@

----------

.. , ,  -?   ?    ,

----------


## Lazy Sea

Storn
  ( ),     ,  -

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
 ,...      ?   " ( ),        ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

.     ...
     .    ,   .   ,   .      .        -        .     ,       .     -    17    ,            ...

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
   ,  ?   " ( ),        ?

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
   ,        ?   2015

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
 !!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

.           ,     .          2015         .    ,       .     -      ?

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
  ?      ,           .   ,    ,     ,     ,  .:      ,    .      ????   ,

----------

*Lazy Sea*, 
HELP !!!!

----------


## Lazy Sea

,      -- .    ,       . .
   -        ?        ,       ?

----------


## .

!  ,      2003 ,           ?

----------

!    .
     2003 ,   2007      .     ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> !  ,      2003 ,           ?


          .




> 2003 ,   2007      .     ?


.   .




> ?


. ..

----------

> .
> 
> 
> .   .
> 
> 
> . ..


    ?      2003 ?
      ,     ,         ?
 ,        ,     ,        ?

----------

!  ,      ,   -  ?  ,  ?     - ?   ,   ...?

----------

[QUOTE=;53727293]    ,      2003 ?
      ,     ,         ?
 ,        ,     ,        ?
   ,          ?

----------


## .

> ?







> ,          ?


.

----------

!  ,     ,     (  1/3,     1/3).     2100000.         ?      ?   22,  25.       ? 
  .

----------


## saigak

> ?


.2100000  2000000.




> ?


, ..  




> ?


  :    .

----------

> .2100000  2000000.
> 
> 
> , ..  
> 
> 
>   :    .


      1700000,       ?

----------


## -7

> 1700000,       ?


.

----------


## saigak

> .


  2 *13%,    *13%.

----------


## -7

> 2 *13%,    *13%.


 :Smilie:   , ..

----------

.
,.
 2008    .  2009    2008     , 2010       ,   2010      .   2010    .    .      2013 .

 :
1)      ?
 ,  
2)       2010 ?    ,   ,   . 
     2014   2013       2010? 

   !

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1)      ?


 :yes: 



> 2010 ?    ,   ,   .


.



> 2014   2013


 :yes:

----------


## NataIIIa

*echinaceabel*, ,,    .    ,    2010 ,            2010       ?    2014    . - ,,...

----------


## MissCherie

,  -             )
:       -    .
:      (  1 . ),             .  3- -  0.
     .
  ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,    .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

31.12.,   02.01 .  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

*ZZZhanna*,  ?   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

...  :Big Grin: 
     ,  ,     ...
 :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,     ...


, .... :Smilie:

----------

! 
,.
  ( )  .   2007    -  .        2012.          2012 .  2010     . 

: 
1       
2.           2010???

----------


## .

> 2010???


.

----------


## saigak

> 1


,   2012... 2013

----------


## Nataligul

.     2010     .        2010.       .       2011.        .        = .       .

----------


## saigak

> .


 .    .




> 2011.


  2011      .

----------


## Nataligul

!    ,    3    ,  ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Nadezhda2012

! , !

   1240304 .  4/5 - 964800 .    
              ,  
 1/5 - 275504 .   ,   (        ).
       . 
       1/5      ?

----------


## Storn

35815 ,      ?

----------


## Nadezhda2012

, .       - ,             275504,     ,       5, ..  1/5,        55100 .    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

? ,  4\5    -.      ?    1\5 ( )     ,     .  ,   ,   ?      .            (!)      (    )     275504?

----------


## Nadezhda2012

,   !     .

----------

! ,    3 .,    800  ,           ?

----------


## Storn

800

----------


## saigak

> 800


... :Big Grin:

----------

! , !

 :  2006.       ,       .              .    ,        .           .   2012.        ,    ,     .     ,   2006.   ,             ,     .           ?

----------

!
    ,     .    . 
     .  -   ?
  -     ,    -  ,   . 
  ,        ?
!

----------


## a0019

.
  ,     .
  ,       ( 1/2 ).  4,5 . .   (,   -   )      .           .       - ,     ,  -          "... ..  " 
1.       ?         ? 
2.   260 000 ( ,  )  % -   %      (  13%      ), ?
3.         (    ).       ,        ,     ?

----------


## 27

-     2012 ,        ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

2012 ,    01.01.13.

----------


## Xanderella

> ,         (                   )...


   .       ( ),      ,  ,      ..

  ""  ?

.

----------


## Xanderella

> ,   :
>                 ( 2-). 
>  ,        .
> ......
>  ,           .
>  3.1.  , ,  , . 
>   (     (-)   (-)). 
> ..........


      ?   . -   - 3          .   :  ,   ..    ..      .

----------


## saigak

> ?







> .


   ?         ?
  .       .

----------


## Xanderella

!

   :      -      ....    ,    ,          -  ..    ""  ?

----------


## saigak

> ""  ?


    .....

----------


## igor garin

13%    .   2008  .           2011 . .    2       2012  .

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## 651

3-  ,    ,     2012  =>
1.    " "
2.    2013

----------


## saigak

> -


-  - ,          ...       10 ,     ... :Embarrassment:     ........ :Redface:

----------


## _Tatyana_

> 13%    .   2008  .           2011 . .    2       2012  .


. ,   2012      2013

----------

,   -       2012 ,            2012     4 ?

----------


## saigak

> 2012


 :yes:

----------

500 .  3,                      .     !          ,         ....

----------


## Xanderella

> 500 .  3,                      .     !          ,         ....


, ,  )          2011 ))

 :      3 - ,      ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 3


    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> 500 .  3,                      .     !          ,         ....


  :Frown:  -        :Frown:

----------


## saigak

> 3 - ,      ???


    ....

----------


## Xanderella

> ?         ?
>   .       .


 ...2       3-,  2-  2011  +   , -   .      ,      - 2   2011     !!!

   -     3-.....

----------


## saigak

> 3-.....


    ?    ?
    ....

----------


## Xanderella

,   -    ,     ... 2-    ....             2011 .

----------

,     12.2012,            31.12.2010?

----------


## saigak

, ,        .

----------


## ******

.  :      2008 .     ,       ,       .        .   -  ?        .    ,     ...  ...

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,       ,


           2012.



> .        .


 -  ,  ,  -   .



> -  ?


   ,   .

----------


## qwerty10

, .
       .      2009 .
      2012  (     29.09.2012)         2012 .
       2010,2011 ?
!

----------


## saigak

,  ..



> 2012 .


       .

----------


## qwerty10

> ,  ..
> 
>        .


  )))
  ,                 ,       
     .
         . . 20.01.09 18-14/4/003414 ,  .
   ,  , ..  2012  . 
 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 .    -    .

----------


## qwerty10

> .    -    .


      -.

  ,         2009,       2009.      2009?

----------


## saigak

> 2009?


   2009          ... .         .... -  ..

----------


## qwerty10

> 2009          ... .         .... -  ..


 2009    -  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

. 809  807

----------



----------


## -7

> 


   .

----------



----------


## -7

**,       .  ,    ?    __  ,     ,         .        .

----------

800000.    ,        ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> **


 :EEK!:   :Wow:   :Scare3: 

-    ...

----------


## saigak

> 


 ,   13%   ...    2 .

----------

?

----------


## saigak

> ?


      ""?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 800000.


    ?         104000   ?

----------

,    ,   18000

----------


## saigak

> 18000


18 ? :Wow:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


   ?  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

, , ..   ,     ...  :Frown: 
  ,  800000,     18000.   ,    ,    . 
 100000   ,   ...

----------


## saigak

> , ..   ,     ...


   .....      ,     .

----------


## Xanderella

.    .    ?   -  ,    " " ,  -?

----------


## saigak

> ?


  .    ?   ?  ?

----------


## Xanderella

> .    ?   ?  ?


1              "    "....           ?

----------


## saigak

?     2 .

----------


## Xanderella

> ?     2 .


2   ....  - .........

----------


## saigak

2   1? .. ?   ....    ...

----------


## Xanderella

-    .?         -    ))))))))))

----------


## saigak

> -    .?


 ?

----------


## Xanderella

> ?


3-, ,

----------


## Xanderella

> 1              "    "....           ?


  -     10........  -        ,      -  - ((

----------


## EkaterinaE

.  ,                ?      -.      ....   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


,     ...




> ....   ?


 ,    ,    ..   .....

----------


## Xanderella

> .  ,                ?      -.      ....   ?


    ,           .   .

----------


## ..

> -.


    - : "    ...",   .

----------


## Xanderella

> - : "    ...",   .


        -  ,  .    -  ( ) ,   ,     - .

----------


## mir2011

.    :    4 ..               -  , ,    ().     ,        ,       ( )       (  )   .    -            ?

----------


## 651



----------

*mir2011*, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=479904

----------


## temrus3

! , , .
     2012    2 700 000,00. (600 .  , 2 100 000,00- )
..       ,            .     ,     ,   (..    ),         :2  +%  ,        .
 ,        1  +  %  ?( (((....)      ?

----------


## Xanderella

.    .

----------


## Xanderella

> .    :    4 ..               -  , ,    ().     ,        ,       ( )       (  )   .    -            ?


 \     -   .      -     .      -     .

----------


## temrus3

> .    .


   ....   ,  ,         2  +%  ,      (     )?     1 . + %  ( ),    ,       )))) (1/2    ,1/2   )....      . 
          ,      -    (((((,               .

----------

> 


    ?

----------

> 


       ? " "?  ??

----------


## temrus3

> ? " "?  ??



  ,    1/2.
,  ,         ,  ..     ,    -    .

----------

> 


 ,         , .        . . .      -  . . . 
          -        100% .

 ,      ,         ( -     0  100% )  .             -       .

----------

!   4  2012 ,         2012 ,             2014 ?

----------


## Xanderella

, .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 4  2012





> , .


    2012 .

----------


## Svetlana_83

!  .  2010.      ,  ,  .          ,    ,        .
:
1.            -           3- ?
2.        2010, 2011  2012. ,       ? 
3.      ,        ?

----------

428      106600

----------


## Storn

?

----------


## Treska

!
     1999 .  4 ( 30%,  30%,  30%   10%).   40 . 
:     - ?           ?)

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

.     2011   .,       2013 , ..    2012 ,     2011   ?

----------


## 2007

> 2011   ?


,     2011

----------


## olga-edvisbuch

> ,     2011


..       ,   2011 ,    2012 , ?

----------


## 2007

> ..       ,   2011 ,    2012 , ?

----------


## saigak

> 4 ( 30%,  30%,  30%   10%).   40 . 
> :     - ?







> ?)


130  ,

----------


## _85

. 
    2011.     2012,     .   2012.-    .        ,   ,         2012   2013.?

----------


## 2007

2012   3-.            "" .

----------

!  !      ,   ()     24.12.2012.,     -, ,   .        2013 (  ,    ).       2012.,        2012.    ?   ,  
"_  , ,  ()      ,     -    , ,  ()      ,    ,    , ,  ()     ,     ,    ()  "_
  ,       ,      ,          !

----------


## saigak

...  ...
    ?  ?

----------


## Treska

> 130  ,


!
   .         ?       ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## Natalishka

, ,     ,  .       3588,00,
    2011 ,    .    ?
   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  13%  2 000 000.  -      - .

----------


## saigak

3-             .

----------

> ...  ...
>     ?  ?


 ,   ,  ,       ,    29.01.2013.        ,        -      2012.  ,            ,               .    ,  ?

----------


## Ruffik

)))                   )))

----------

,      .   20.01.2009 N 18-14/4/003414,  19.01.2009 N 18-14/002391,    "            220              .               ,         ()      -            "

----------

-     2012.      .

----------


## saigak

** ,             .      .

----------

?                          ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,          .   .       ,          .

----------


## genzy

!    ...
  2009        800000.  ,    .    .        ( , ).
        .
      .

----------


## 2007

> .


     800000/2*13%=52000 (    ,          )
   ,

----------


## saigak

> 800000/2*13%=52000 (    ,          )


   ,        ....

----------


## totzky

, .
,       3-         ( ,         ).
  2012   ,  27  2012        .   2012  ,     .
 2012  (   2-   )   ,     13%,   11449,98 . (  2-  ,       ,    2012 ).    2012 ,     ,   "   " ,        125960,26 .   ,   11449,98 . -  ,      ( , , ,           13041,24 ,     - ).       ,            (-  15 .  ). ,    3-   ?             13%?   ,         3-,    2-  ?

----------

> 13%?


 
     2-

----------


## totzky

!

----------


## saigak

> ,     13%,   11449,98


   2012       -     2-   " ".    .       .

----------


## 84

.
   2004 ,     ? ,   ?? !

----------


## 2007

-,  , ,  2-
    2010, 2011, 2012

----------


## 84

2007,   !!!

----------

!    !     12.2012 .   2012           ,     2012    .          .

----------


## saigak

,       ....,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2012           ,     2012    .


   ,     13% (  /            ),    .

----------


## Fish59rus

.  -     2012 .    (50  50).
1.    30.04   (       ?)?
2.        -     ?
3.               ?

----------

*Fish59rus*,      .

----------


## KroZer

! , ,     2011 ,      2012 ,    ?

----------


## 2007

> 2011 ,      2012 ,    ?

----------


## Avonorim

.   ,        .       .      ,    3 .?     ?         ,      ? , , .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .   ,        .       .      ,    3 .?     ?         ,      ? , , .



   ,       100  .       .
     .
   ,     .
  -          ,       .   ,          1 .     99-       .
 ,  ,   ,  .   .
,  ,         ,        .      1 ).

----------


## Avonorim

*Lazy Sea*, )))

----------


## Mikebit

!        .      , .       .

  2013         (    ). 
 ,   ,    .
   2012      1,5 , ..    . 
 2012.     , ..    2013. 
 ,       1,5   ,    ? 
 ?

----------


## andrei.596

!                 ?   .

----------


## saigak

> 1,5   ,    ? 
>  ?


,      10    .




> ?


  . -   .            ....       .

----------


## ˸

. 
 ,                ?
      ,     ...      .        ...                    2 ..     ? ?     ,   )) 
  ?        ?

----------


## saigak

> ?        ?


 .




> 


 ....




> ,     .


?      2   ?

----------


## ˸

, )
      2005 .       40   
)        ,            .
     ""      )      ,       
    ,  ,  ,            )

----------


## 12Elena08

> ,                  2  .       ,        18 .




          .       



> . -   .


         .       ?  ? ,     ,     - ,      - ?

----------


## saigak

> .


, ....

----------


## Andyko



----------


## Lazy Sea

,     ?         (    ?             ,     ?

----------

! , :   ,     ,  ,  .    -  ?

----------

?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


 ?




> ?


    ,  -   .

----------

!  3-  2012,       , ..   .    1.9.     ()  ?

----------


## 2007

.
   1/1   ,        .

----------

,      .     60  40.    ,       6/10 (  60% ).    ,     .

----------


## talkaw

!
 .
 ,    ,   2012      .              .      3       ? 
  -        ?                  .  ?

----------


## 2007

> 3       ?


,        3 .

----------


## saigak

> -        ?                  .  ?


 .       , .  ,            .

----------

> .       , .  ,            .


 .      ,    .        .
 ,           .   /       .

----------


## serbinko

!  ,   2004   ,     ( 1/2)     .   13 ,              ,     ( 600        300).                300 ?

----------


## 2007

,     3      .

----------


## serbinko

2007,

----------


## ˸

...
   (26.07.13) 

"    N 212- "     220      ,      ,    " ".

 :
"               1-      .        ,       ,  ""."

      ? ))


http://realty.rbc.ru/articles/26/07/...88206982.shtml

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1-


..  01.01.

----------


## rnb09

> ..  01.01.


-2014?

----------


## echinaceabel

> -2014?


,   ,            ( -  ),   01.01.2014.

----------


## 12Elena08

> 1-      .        ,       ,


     -         ?

 ,            2015,   ,     01.01.14   . -  -...

----------


## buxgalter

[QUOTE=˸;54069358                   2 ..     ? ?     ,   )) [/QUOTE]
     .   ,    .  , . ..

----------

> .   ,    .  , . ..


 .  ,   ,     ,     ,     (       2 ).
 ,        .            ...

----------


## buxgalter

> .   ,    .  , . ..


,  .

   ...

----------


## ˸

> ,        .            ...


        ,

----------

> ,

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2015


        ,         ,   01.01.2014 (   ).

----------

.       .     50/50. ..    13 %  2  ,     2.          ,    2?

----------


## saigak

**, .     ,         2 ,  ,         2 ....,     ....

----------

> **, .     ,         2 ,  ,         2 ....,     ....


  ,           ,    2   
 -      2 , ..

----------

,

----------


## SVG

:
1)     2-      2 , ..  01.01.14
2)     2-     .  , ..  01.01.14 (     01.01.14)
   -           2014.     .    . 1           ?  :Frown:

----------

!      -           ,         (  ,   )?       ?      .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,         (  ,   )?


 :yes:

----------

> 


       ?    ....

----------


## saigak

> ,


      .... .

----------

,       . ?

----------


## 2007

> 


  ,    .)

----------


## saigak

> 


     .       ....

----------



----------


## Andyko

> 





>

----------


## saigak

> 


... ,  .....      ,       ....

----------

> 


 :Smilie:

----------

,      2007 ,     2014,     ?

----------

2007    1000000     2-

----------


## saigak

**,    ?

----------

.      2013 .     .            2 . .   4 .       (  3600)         .      .             2013 .

----------


## Storn

2 .   :Big Grin:

----------

0%  100%.          2      ?

----------

> **,    ?


,   .   ?

----------

2013 .               2013     ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 2013


,     .

----------


## saigak

> 2013 .               2013


    ,  2014,2015      



> ,   .   ?


.        - ,        ,         .        (    ),         . .

----------

*saigak*    ,     ,   01.01.2014.      .

----------


## saigak

> ,     ,   01.01.2014.


   ,    .   .

----------


## saigak

.....   .:
" 1  2014              (   23.07.2013  212-). ,     .        (   2 . .),         .           ,        1  2014 .         09.08.2013  03-04-05/32324."


<      >
     09.08.2013  03-04-05/32324


 2011 .     1 323 000 .         .  2013 .      1 800 000 .     2014 .           2011   2013 .   2 000 000 .,  ,     23.07.2013  212-  . 220  ?


   -                    . 34.2     ( - )  .

  ,    2011 .     1 323 000 .  2013 .       1 800 000 .          2014 .       .

   . 2 . 2    23.07.2013  212- "     220      " ( - )  . 220       (  )        ,        (1  2014 .).

 ,      ,          ,  ,   ,         1  2014 .




 -  
..

----------

, ,    .

----------


## Lili0202

.  .      .       ,      .    .          ?

----------


## 2007

?




> ?

----------


## Lili0202

,  .             ?

----------


## _68

> ?


   /   2-              .
  ,    .

----------


## Lili0202



----------

!
      . 50%  , 50%   4 .   ,       .     ,  50%       .                 ?   ,     ?      ?  :Frown:      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?







> ?

----------

> 


!     .

----------

,  .        .     .     .   2 . .        ,      .          ?        ,  ?

----------

> 


,   :Smilie: 

 , ,     ?
  ,   ,      ,   ?    ?

!

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------

,       4500 000 ., 2014.       585 000 .,  2013.   260000 .
?  ...        2013.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,       4500 000 ., 2014.       585 000 .,  2013.   260000 .
> ?  ...        2013.


**  260000 (  2    ),    2013    ,           .

----------


## 2007

> 2014.       585 000 .,  2013.   260000 .


 2014          2 000 000.
,     2013,    .        ..     260 000.

----------

> **  260000 (  2    ),    2013    ,           .


 ))

----------


## E.Maria

,  !      :
       ,   07.06.2011;    50% ..    .
    31.08.2013,     . ..     , ,  : +  .. ...
:
1.      2013,   ?
2.        +  :  .+ +  ?

----------


## Xanderella

1. 2013, 2014, 2015
2.

----------


## saigak

> ?


,  




> 1. 2013, 2014, 2015


 ,   




> , ,  : +  .. ...


    ?

----------


## E.Maria

!




> ?


"     .,                 ,     ........"

----------

,  !
   ,  ,     .
 2011    3       .   
 2012    ,         2013      2 ?
   !

----------


## saigak

> 2012    ,







> 2013      2 ?


 ,  .   .




> "     .,                 ,     ........"


,    .




> :  .+ +  ?

----------


## Xanderella

:      ,   \   , ....     ?

    ,   , ,        13%  .   -  13%          30  2015 ,    3 ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   \   , ....     ?







> -  13%          30  2015 ,    3 ?


      ,   ,   ..

----------


## Xanderella

> ,   ,   ..


     .      ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .      ?


  2014 ,  .            ,  ,   3 ,     ,    ,        .     30 ,   - , 1  15   .       ,       ,      2014 .

----------


## saigak

> 


? :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?


  )     ,    ,      ,     , , , .   (      13 -  ,          ,   (

----------


## saigak

> \   , .


        .... :Frown:    ...     ...

----------


## Xanderella

> ,       ,      2014 .


  -  ?    ,   13%       260 ..?

----------


## Xanderella

> )     ,    ,      ,     , , , .   (      13 -  ,          ,   (


 ?  30   3...

----------


## Xanderella

> ....   ...     ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## Xanderella

> )     ,    ,      ,     , , , .   (      13 -  ,          ,   (


         6%....

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?  30   3...


  30 ,    .     ,   .    ,      -

----------


## andrei.596

!      :            (        1\3  .  ).       3 -  ,, ( ).
    5  ,       (1\3)      .     (1\3)   .          . :
                                        1.        13    - 1 ./ 3 ? .
                                        2.     ?
                                        3.       ,  ?
                                        4.       .         (         )?

 !

----------


## Storn

1.

----------


## Andyko

1. ,   
2.     ?
3. 
4.

----------

> .


    .    .

1. .    
2. .  
3. .     .      3-  30.04.2014

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .    .
> 
> 1. .    
> 2. .  
> 3. .     .      3-  30.04.2014


   ,     - )   ,   .

----------


## andrei.596

( ):13     1800 .()-1000 .=800 ./3=266 .  34 ..
              ?

   !

----------


## Lazy Sea

,       1\3          , ?         .      - 1800\3=900. 900  1000   .    .

----------

*andrei.596*,   ,       .     ,        .       ?

----------

> ?


        ,

----------

*Lazy Sea*,       ..

----------


## Lazy Sea

> *Lazy Sea*,       ..


        1/2      ,          ,               ,   1 000 000 .   ,           -.

----------


## Lazy Sea

,    ,    .
-     .      .

----------

> .


. 4 . 1152     ,    

"4.               ,            ,      ."

----------


## andrei.596

1800 ...  1       800 .,   1/3 . 266 .,13   266  34 .. 
     1/3( 3- )

----------


## andrei.596

!     !  !

----------


## Lazy Sea

> . 4 . 1152     ,    
> 
> "4.               ,            ,      ."


 ,      ,   ,   . -  ,             ,      .   -  . ,           ,   ,       ...   ,  -.             ,     .            5 . )

----------

.
        ,     .  .

----------


## Lazy Sea

?
 2  8     ( ) ,    ,   ,        ,     .

  (    )  ,               __

----------


## Lazy Sea

,       (  ).     , .       (      ),   ,     ? ?

----------

> 2  8     ( ) ...


1. . 2 . 8       




> ...


2.    ,

----------

> 


,       :Smilie: 
   .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,   )    . ,   -   .    3  ,    ,   .    -        -  - .   ,       ,        ,          - ?          5 .   -    ?    ,        .      ?     )

----------

.    ,     .    ,            ,            (    ),         , ..

----------


## serbinko

> ,           ,   ,       ...   ,  -.             ,


        ,       .          .              .  ,   ""    ,     .  ,   ,      ,    .

----------


## echinaceabel

> .              .


           2007,    ...

----------


## serbinko

> 2007,    ...


       2010  (     2010 ),       (    2008  ),    2011     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

,              )

----------

!
, ,  .  ,       ,      .
  ?        ,  ?
 !

----------


## saigak

.    ...   ,    ....

----------

> .    ...   ,    ....


!    ,      ?

----------


## saigak

....      ....

----------


## ˸

,    ...    +,        17 " ".
         1  2014   ..
   ,   ..    2 ,  ""  ....
     :
"   ,             ,    <15>.  , ,        ."

..   ,       ,          -    ??  :Frown: 
   ,          1  2014 ??
...

----------


## 123

,    2002 ,      ,             -13%    (   2 ) ?

----------


## 2007

> ..   ,       ,          -    ??




  ,     .      ,       ,           01.01.14
      ,      ,          .(



> ,          1  2014 ??


   .     2013   1 .    2014    ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,    2002 ,      ,            -13%    (   2 ) ?


     1 .

----------


## 123

> 1 .


,     ,  ..   13 %  ,         500   -    500  . ?         3       500  (/ ) ,             500   ,  ?

----------


## 2007

> 500   -    500  . ?


   500 .,      500 .   500000*13%=65000
,    .
    ,       .
     ,     2000000*13%=260000    130 000

----------


## 123

> 500 .,      500 .   500000*13%=65000
> ,    .
>     ,       .
>      ,     2000000*13%=260000    130 000


 ,    ,             2 ,    ?

----------


## ˸

> ,     .


      ))
***, ...

----------


## ˸

> ,    ,             2 ,    ?


        ...
        1  2014 ,      ,       .... 
    ,       1  2014   ,   1  2014 ...

----------


## 123

> ))
> ***, ...


    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?

----------


## 123

> ...
>         1  2014 ,      ,       .... 
>     ,       1  2014   ,   1  2014 ...


   ,   01.01.2014,    ?

----------


## KontraMarka

.  ,   1  2014        .

----------


## ˸

.  # 1029     ....  

    ...

----------


## 777

> 


, ,   ,

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/334835/

----------


## 123

> .  ,   1  2014        .


    ?

----------


## 2007

> ,   01.01.2014,    ?


  .     ,   01.01.14,

----------


## ˸

> ,   01.01.2014,    ?


      -        ,        )      2014...
  :       :
-      2014 
-  ,   ,    2014 

..             ,           ...     .... ..

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/336447/

----------


## ˸

> ?


   )

----------


## ˸

: 
           -      ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Lazy Sea

220    : 
1)                        ,    3  1  ,   2 000 000 .



 ,               ,   ,                             , ,    ()  ,      ()  ,     ,      ()  ,         ()  .

        ,    ,            ,      ,     ;

        ,       ,       2014 . 
   .  ,      .

----------


## 2007

> ,       ,       2014 .
>    .  ,      .


+1
 ,  -   .          ,     . :Smilie:

----------

!  !     2013   2 000 000    .   2012     .  2011    .         ?

----------


## ..

> ?


.

----------

> .


   2010,2011,2012    ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,        ,      ,    ,   1  224  ,          ,    . ( 29  .2 .1 .220  )

----------

, ,         ,    ,    ?          3 .

----------


## Storn

,

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## saigak

> ,    ,    ?


,  -       .   10      .

----------

> !  !     2013   2 000 000    .   2012     .  2011    .         ?


,      ? !

----------

> ,      ? !


  20000   .

----------


## Nastia_

> ,      ? !


   ,         ,      260 000  :yes:        2-.

----------


## lmsadly

!
 -    .   3-  3 .    .    1  -       ( 50000).      -  ,   +    (450000+50000).           1- ? 50000  0.     2-  -450000  ,  .2.9 ?

----------


## Pospelova

> 3-  3 .


..    ?   2013    2014.    .        .

----------


## ..

> .


  .

----------


## lmsadly

-       )

----------


## helen17

.  2013        .     .       ,     .       ?

----------


## saigak

.   2014 ,       .   2013  -     ?

----------


## helen17

,    ,     .

----------


## saigak

2014    ,      2013 . ,   .

----------


## helen17

> 2014    ,      2013 . ,   .


,   .

----------


## saigak

> .


  .  :Smilie:

----------

,     2003 -   .     ?

----------

.     ,  2003  10  .

----------


## 2007

> .     ,  2003  10  .


  -.    (  )  .
       1 .   3 ,

----------

-   .   %   (   )      3- ?   2011        .   %  2013, 2014, 2015      2015       %.   .

----------

> (  )


          ,

----------


## 2007

> ,


     ,  .  :Smilie: 
    .       2010,   2013  ,       2008, 2009, 2010

----------

,    .    .

----------


## 2007

,  . ,   2011  ,  2013   .  2012  2013 .     ,       ()   13 .
.... ,                     2014  (..    2013 )          2010  2011 . http://www.klerk.ru/inspection/331520/

----------

,          :Frown: ,     :yes: .   !!!

----------


## 2007

> 


 .          ,       .  :Big Grin:

----------


## LLV20101

2001 .   2014      .         ?  ,    3- ???      ?     .    30  2014   3-?    ,        .   ?     .

----------

*LLV20101*,

----------


## saigak

**, ?      ....





> ?


, 




> ?     .


    ...




> 30  2014   3-?


,     2014 .   11,12,13     11,12,13

----------

> **, ?      ....
> 
> 
> 
> , 
> 
> 
>     ...
> 
> ...

----------

> **, ?      ....


  :Embarrassment: 
,  3

----------


## saigak

> ,  3


        3  ,      ... :Smilie:

----------


## 4

,      , ,  2-  .     ,  3-   .    ,     .  2    ,     ,     .             ?

----------


## saigak

> .


,  




> .             ?


 . ..      .....    .

----------


## 2007

> ,


.      ?        .





> ?


,      .

----------

> ,   
> 
>  . ..      .....    .





> ,     
> .      ?        .


   ,    !        f u n s t a t e m e n t . ru / vernut-ndfl/vychet-gde-tebya-poluchat/  ,   ,

----------


## saigak

,     :
"            ,      ,     . 34.2     (  )  ."?
  -  ...



> ,

----------

> ,     :
> "            ,      ,     . 34.2     (  )  ."?
>   -  ...


      ni4ki -   3-      -  :
"...             ,      ,     . 34.2     (  )  .
   . 3 . 210   ,      ,  . 1 . 224 ,        ,  ,     ,  . . 218 - 221 ,   ,  . 23 .
 ,  ,  ,    13 ,         ,     . 23 .
-     ,   ,           ,     , . 23   ".

    ,   .            ,   3-      - ,    219-220 -        .

----------


## saigak

:



> ni4ki


 




> 3-      -  :







> .             ,  ,


 





> .


        ?

----------


## 4

,      .         ,      ,   .      -        ?

----------


## 2007

> -        ?

----------


## 4

,  .




> . ..


,  ,    .    ,  ?   ,     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


   ? :Wink: 




> 


   ? ,  2  ...  ,     ..... :Big Grin: 



> ,  ?


      ....



> ?


  .     .

----------


## 4

> ?


    .

----------

, 
     ,           ?
        .  (),            .   2014      2013 ))   .    %%+.

----------

!

 ,       220 .
  .    2008 .  . 3 . .,   999 . .  2009-  .       999 . .     .  2012-            -   999 . .  2013-    ,    2014-.     :

1.       ,   01.01.2014?
2.      3  2009-   2008-     1 . .,        1 . . (     -  01.01.2014)?
3.      2012- ,      ,          ?
4.      2014.          1 . .?    3- . .?

!

----------

!

     .  6,5%.   2008 .  2008,2009,2010-   .  2010-       35%    ( ).  2011,2012-     -   2014-. ,      -  (, , . )      ?  ,        , ..     ,   , ..       ( , ).

!

----------

**, 
4

----------

**, ,     ,   .      ,    ,   . ,

----------

> , 
>      ,           ?
>         .  (),            .   2014      2013 ))   .    %%+.


,

----------


## 2007

> ,           ?


         ,

----------

> ,


       ?  ,   ?

----------


## Lazy Sea

,  2014     )     2010 ,   2012.      2010  2011 .       ,   .   -  ,     (, ,      )   .  )

----------


## 2007

> ,   ?


,      ,     .
   ,      ,     ,    .  ,    -

----------

> ,


,      %%          :

     (    )
      ,     ;
          (    ,            );
  .
     -

----------


## Lazy Sea

.      ,   ,    -.

----------

!       :
        2 . .   ,   1 . 2014 .    
       (2013.)
  2009 .  ,  ,            ,
.. .   :    ,   30   ,         13%    
   ,         .
         ( 260 .    ),  -    ,
         ???   2009? 
    !

----------


## 2007

2014 .     2015    2014        (      )
,         ,     3   - 2013, 2012, 2011.
 .     ,   260  -  !  ,   .

----------

2015....)  
  -        (       59 ,    
      )      ,     2014.    , 
           3 ?

----------


## saigak

> 3 ?


 




> 2013, 2012, 2011.


  .            .



> 2015....)


,  . ..




> ,   1 . 2014 .

----------

))))
   ,   -  !

----------


## 4

2010, 2011  2012 .   ,     2010 , ..      ,         ,    .   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     2010 , ..      ,         ,    .


       ,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     2010 , ..      ,         ,    .


       ,     ?

----------


## 4

> ,     ?


 .          .

----------

, .  2013   .     30.12.2013 .      2014  3-  2013     ?   ,     2013 ,   ,       2013 ?

    .    - 4 .,     1,2 . ( - ),     2 .    1,2 .?

----------


## saigak

> 2014  3-  2013     ?   ,     2013 ,   ,       2013 ?


, .




> 1,2 . ( - ),     2 .    1,2 .?


 2+%

----------


## Liana_sh

, , .             .          ,   2012  -   ,

----------


## e-art

, !
 2012  1 ( 3-   )   2 (  ).
 2013    3-      1 (  -   ).  2013    -    2.
  3-      2. ,    ,     2013     1? ..      .       13%,    .

----------

2012 .

----------


## e-art

> 2012 .


  . ..      .

----------


## Fishbone

!  ,   .

    3      12 ,  cnivc-..

    ,       ...

   .. 
     3   ( 25  )..

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


,     ,          .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..


   " ".

----------

.
, .
 2011   ,     2011.  
2011, 2012,2013    ,   2014    ,          ?         2014  (  30 ,   )        .  3 , ..  2014 .

----------


## saigak

** ,        , .  11,12,13   .             15           .

----------


## garyke2

!   2012   11   4\8    ,  2\8 ,  2\8,            -         !

----------


## Skrepo4ka

, : 
    2008 ,       .  2009     ,           2013   . 
        ?   ?         2008  (  ?), ..    (((

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> , : 
>     2008 ,       .  2009     ,           2013   . 
>         ?   ?         2008  (  ?), ..    (((


    ,   .   , ,         ,      3-      ?

----------


## 2007

> ,      3-      ?

----------


## serbinko

! 
 ,      ,     :Smilie: 
 2014         ( 1 ..).     (1/2)   (1/2).     ,        (  , ..       ,     )?  ,  :  ,             ?

----------

! , !
 2006        5 . .     ,     50/50.    .    .
1.    ?
2.   ,           500 000 ..,     2008      ? 
3.    ,         ?
4.         ?
5.      ,           .    ,     ?
6.       2-    .....    (2011-2013)?


   ,   !

----------


## .

> ,


 .     ,     .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> ! , !
>  2006        5 . .     ,     50/50.    .    .
> 1.    ?
> 2.   ,           500 000 ..,     2008      ? 
> 3.    ,         ?
> 4.         ?
> 5.      ,           .    ,     ?
> 6.       2-    .....    (2011-2013)?
> 
> ...


1.  .
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.            .
6.

----------


## serbinko

> .     ,     .


) ,      ,    ,         .

----------


## 2007

> 5.      ,           .    ,     ?


    ?              .
 -       ?   65000       .
    ,       260000 .

----------


## annavladi

.
  ,  ,  ,     , 3-  .        ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,     .
   ,   ,   (   )

----------


## annavladi



----------


## Lazy Sea

> ?              .
>  -       ?   65000       .
>     ,       260000 .


    -     ,        . ,       ,                   .   -         .   -   ,   ,     .     . 
  ,     - .     ,   ,   )      50  50,       .

----------

> ?              .
>  -       ?   65000       .
>     ,       260000 .


     ,      )   !

----------

> 1.  .
> 2. 
> 3. 
> 4. 
> 5.            .
> 6.


   !

----------

> -     ,        . ,       ,                   .   -         .   -   ,   ,     .     . 
>   ,     - .     ,   ,   )      50  50,       .


, ,      ,  -   .  - ,     ,      .
     ,         2 .  (   2015,    )?
  ,         ?       ,    ,      ,    ,          .      ?

----------


## lenchikkev

! , ,    .       (  ).  2009       1/4  .   ,   2009-2010        .  2011   3/4        (     ).     2011  2012     3/4 ,  ,      .   -    -    ,  3/4      1/4,     .          %  ,    3/4   .    !

----------


## saigak

> .







> ,      .


 




> %  ,    3/4   .


, .

----------

!
      4 . ..    2   1/2 .
        ?     2 .     1 . .?  -           ""      ?

   !!!

----------


## saigak

**,     ?




> ""


,     2014

----------


## .

!  ,           2011    ,    ,  -   2 100 000 .,     .         2014 .       ,      ( 2011) 2011,2012,2013 ?        2015    ,    3-  2014 ? .

----------


## saigak

*.*,       .   2014           2015  .

----------


## 7419

! , !      ( )    27.12.2013,     9.01.2014.        ?   ? .

----------


## 7855

!  2011        ,  ,     ,  2012    ,     2013 .        ?
    !!!

----------


## 2007

> 2013


   ?

----------


## 7855

-  25  2012...

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?


  :Smilie:      27.12.13




> -  25  2012...


     2012 ...  ... .  .

----------


## 7419

,      ,    ?            ....

----------


## 7855

!!! :Smilie:    ...

----------


## 2007

> !!!   ...


     .    2012 ,       2012  2013.     2014  ,  .

----------


## saigak

> 


   .       .




> ....


  .
  -  ?

----------

, ,            3-  2012.    .    ,       ( ),     2-  :        ?     2-  2012.   2013. (     )    ?

----------

.     2010         ?    ?
 .    2        ,   ?

----------


## oks699

2004.     2005. 
 2012.  2  ,  .       %  ?

----------

.
         2-  .        ,    ,      3- ?
          ?

----------


## oks699

,  1   (    3- ) .
   .
 2004.  1  .    2005.
  2012.  2   .
  2012.  1 .
  2012      3  ,   +  (     ,    2013.,   ,   2014).

----------


## 2007

> 2-  2012.   2013. (     )    ?


.     2012 .





> 2        ,   ?


.     01.01.2014,         .





> 2004.     2005.
>  2012.  2  ,  .       %  ?







> 2-  .        ,    ,      3- ?
>           ?


    ,    2 . . ,   ,

----------


## 2007

> 2004.  1  .    2005.


*oks699*,             . 
    2005        2- ?

----------


## oks699

2005.   .       .        ,        ?

----------


## .

! ,  2012          .     ?  ,             .  !!!

----------

, .        2010 .  2009-2011       .   2-  2012-2013 .      ?

----------


## saigak

> 2-  2012-2013 .


    2012  2013 .   .

----------


## 2007

> ! ,  2012          .     ?


  .    .  :Smilie: 
3)               **   , ,    ()  ,      ()  ,     ,      ()  ,         ()  ;

----------

2007,  (  1172)!

----------


## lenchikkev

!    ,        .   .   2013.          2800000 .       1/2.    800 . .,    .   -      ?  1400000  ,  - -? (        2200000 .,     600 ..)    !

----------


## 2007

> -      ?  1400000  ,  - -?


   1 .+%

----------

,         ?        ?

----------

, ,    2014                  2 ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


      ,  .

----------


## katrom

> !    ,        .   .   2013.          2800000 .       1/2.    800 . .,    .   -      ?  1400000  ,  - -? (        2200000 .,     600 ..)    !


   ,         = 1 000 000 ( 130 000)  .
 ,    .

----------

> , ,    2014                  2 ?


, ,   - !!!

----------


## saigak

> 2014


     .  ,           2    ..

----------

> .  ,           2    ..


 ,  

 . 25 . 2 . 1 . 220  ( .,   1  2014 .) ,                     ()       (    , ,     ).
  23  2013 . N 212-,      1  2014 .,    .  ,         18  2013 . N -4-11/16779@,   ,          ,    ,  . ,   ,        ,   ,             .
 ,       .   ,     . 1 . 3  . 3 . 1 . 220  ( .  N 212-)           ,  ,         ()  ,    2  .            ,    2  .,     .       (., .,     19  2013 . N 03-04-05/33728,  9  2013 . N 03-04-05/32363). ,    ,                      .

----------


## kreker

,    ,          (    )? 3 ?

----------


## 2007

> 3 ?

----------


## saigak

*kreker*,      (    1 ).          .

----------


## ˸

- .  , 2014 . 
    ,   2005   
      ?   ""  ?        ?   ?

----------


## rnb09

> ?


-   




> ""  ?


-

----------


## ... ...

*˸*,   -  :Smilie: 




> ,               ,   ,                             , ,    ()  ,      ()  ,     ,      ()  ,         ()  .
>         ,    ,            ,      ,


 220

----------


## Avonorim

. 2 . 2   N 212-  . 220               ,        ,    1  2014 .

----------


## saigak

> ?   ""  ?       ?   ?


   .      ,     .

----------


## Avonorim

,            01.01.2014,    ,       ,      2014 .   .

----------


## tokospok

!

1.     2013 .     3-    2-     (2011,2012,2013)    2013        (2014,2015) ?        2013 .

2.       .     ?

----------


## katrom

2013   2014,2015.     ,       .
2.
  (    );
   (  );
       ;
 2-   ,     ();
 ;
     ();
   (  );
     ();
,     (,  , ,  ,    ..  )
   ,    :
   )     ;
   )          / ;
   )         ;
   )   ,   (- , ,    ..)
  ,   /: ,         (,  , ,     )

   .

----------


## katrom

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/358031/

         .

----------

.    2013.  2 000 000 ,   :  4/9,  1/9 ,    4/9.   1 100 000   ,    900 000.  (     )       ,   .  ?          ,              .

----------


## _85

.    2011     .      2011  2012 .         .     .        2013      . ,         ,    2   ?         ?

----------


## katrom

,     .     .

----------

:   2011      ,        ,   2013     .

----------


## saigak

,   2011

----------

!   ...               2014        .  ,   
1)       3 ?
2)      ,         ? 
3)          (13%)         ?
4)          ?
5)                    ,     ?
    ))

----------


## 2007

> 5)                   ,     ?


        ,      ,   .
         .    .             . ,             2015 ,    2014

----------


## 2007

> 2014       .


   ,    .




> 5.   ,   3  4  1  ,                 , ,    ()  ,        ,   () ,         ,  ,   ,        ,    ,*   -  , ,    ()      ,       105.1  .*





> .105.1 2.    1         : 
> 11)  ,   (),  (   ),  (   ), ** ,  ()  .

----------

-              3 ?

----------


## ... ...

> 


  :Smilie:   ,      :Smilie:

----------

.    2013.  2 000 000 ,   :  4/9,  1/9 ,    4/9. 1 100 000   ,    900 000. (     )      ,   .      ?          ,              .          ???? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## saigak

**,   ?

----------


## talya

,     ?    2009.,       .    2012.  2013.               2000000 .   ,   ,   ,     260000 .?

----------


## 2007

> 2000000 .


.      2 ,    260 . ,     .  :Smilie:

----------


## talya

!!!

----------


## AlexGoose

!
     2013.
    2012 .  2013 .     .     .        .
 : 
	  ( 110  ,     2012 .) = 1570000 
	 230  240  ,     2012 . = 212791,50 .
	 2013 .         = 59266,99 .
	          2020 . = 247064,32 .
	  2013 .     

     :

1.	        ( )?
  () = 1570000
      = 212791,50
,     = 1357208,50
    .              = 0

2.	   -         ? 
      .     2020 .      ,      2020 ., .. 247064,32?
           ,   .    ,  ,    ,       ?

3.	        ?   ,      2013  ,     .  ? 

   .

----------


## 2007

> ,      2020 ., .. 247064,32?


 ,    .    2012-2013,     .




> ?   ,      2013  ,     .  ?

----------

.    2-        270000  -     3- -   -?          ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,      .





> 3- -   -?


13%    (   ).   -   .  / ,      .
       .

----------


## 2007

> ?


,      .





> 3- -   -?


13%    (   ).   -   .  / ,      .
       .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

, , .  2008     .    2008  2009   .   13    .       ,   .       ,  2010-2013    2013 . .

----------


## 2007

> .       ,  2010-2013    2013 . .


 2010  2013

----------


## Liana_sh

, , . 
  2013     1,       10   3500000 .
  2013      2  3 000 000 .    ,    2013   (  2013).  .
 :
1.         1  ,      3 ?
2.       2     2013 ?  2011  2012 ?  2-     ?   2014   - ,         , ?

----------


## 2007

> 1.         1  ,      3 ?







> 2.       2     2013 ?  2011  2012 ?


2013, 2012, 2011  ,   2010

----------

!

 ,         .                      ( -,      ..)?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( -,      ..)

----------

>

----------

> .  ,           2    ..


    :    4 .  -     -  2011 ,       -  -     2     4 . .(    2    )?

----------


## 2007

> 2     4 . .(    2    )?


 1 .

----------

> :    4 .  -     -  2011 ,       -  -     2     4 . .(    2    )?


 2 .         2014

----------

!
:  2000  ,    ,     120 .        .  2010 ,   ,       1,9 . .  ,             ,           ? 
 .

----------


## Storn

> ?

----------

.    )))


>

----------


## 651

> !
> :  2000  ,    ,     120 .        .  2010 ,   ,       1,9 . .  ,             ,           ? 
>  .


,     " ", 
  "",

----------


## Storn

> " ",
>   ""


    ? :Wow:

----------


## 2007

> ?



,      ,

----------

:
-      (     )?


> ,      ,

----------


## 2007

> -      (     )?


 .      23     01.01.2011. 
      .         -    ,   .
      ,    ,

----------

2001-2002 .


> .      23     01.01.2011. 
>       .         -    ,   .
>       ,    ,

----------


## ..

> 01.01.2011


01.01.20*01*

----------


## saigak

> 2007
>     01.01.2011	
> 01.01.2001


....       ... ... :Big Grin: 




> ?


.
    "  ",     ...

----------

!

     2011 .   2012     105000 .,     2011 .  2012    150000 .             150000 .?
      (  ),       (     ).          2012 ,      ?

----------


## Storn

> 150000 .?


  ?




> 2012 ,      ?


  ,

----------

> ?


 - 3,5 ..





> ,


 -   ?     ,   ,    ?

----------


## Storn

2000000  , .. 260000  . +   %

----------


## saigak

> ,    ?


         -   .         .

----------

> -              3 ?



    (  /)?

----------

*Storn*,  260000 . . 105000 . .      155000 .  2012    150000 .    :             150000 . (  2012 ) ?




> +   %


  ..     260 000 . +   ? , , .

----------


## saigak

.    %  ,        .

----------

,   %    2012   2013.        %  ?     2014 ?

----------


## Storn

> %  ?


13%




> 2014 ?


,

----------

> .    %  ,        .


  13%   .

----------

!
:  ,     (13%)  2013. - 2. 
       ,     "" (.8 .6  3-)?
:   150.      - 80. (-),   - 210. (-)

----------

.
       (   )

----------

> .
>        (   )


    ,         ,       6,   , ..   ,    . 
  .

----------

!

----------

> !


     !  :Big Grin:  ,     ,     .    .

----------

,  ,   2014        ,           ,           , ..      ,  ,            .                  .  ?       ?      ,         ?   .    !

----------

> ,  ,   2014        ,           ,           , ..      ,  ,            .                  .  ?       ?      ,         ?   .    !


  .       .       :Smilie:     ,       :Wow:   .

----------


## 2007

> .  ?


 .

----------


## saigak

.

----------

!
13%     . ,    260 000 .?

 :     13%       2012  2013  2014 ?

----------


## saigak

.    .     .

----------

!
   13%     ?
     ,    ,   -       ?  - 1 .

----------

,   ,     ,   2-.     2013 .      2014 ?

----------

!



> 13%     ?


             , ..       .  ,    13%   ,      .       (    ,    ).     .
 ,     (, ,  ,   ..).      ,        ,   .           .




> ,    ,   -       ?  - 1 .


 ,    - . ...      .

----------

: ,    3-    ,       ( 1.12  ),    (  )?     ,     ?
  :     : "    ,                        .        ." 
   ,   .      - ?    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .


    ,   .




> ,     ,   2-.     2013 .      2014 ?


     2013 ,       ,    , ..       2013 .

----------

** , 



> - ?    ?


  ,        ,   ,  .

----------

*ZZZhanna*,
  2013     2-       .   ?
       ,       2013 .  ..    ?

----------


## ..

> ..    ?

----------

:       2013 ,    .        2011 ,   2012 .   2  3-: 
1)    ,   2012 , 
2)       ,   2013 .

----------


## saigak

** , ,    2013     % 2012 +2013.

----------

,   .    2-  2012 ,    2012      2014 )
  -  ,    ?

----------


## saigak

> 2-  2012


        ... :Smilie: .    ...      2013        .

----------


## 2007

> 2013 ,    .        2011 ,   2012 .


 -   ?

----------

2013 .   2012   ?  :Frown:

----------


## 2007

> 2012   ?



   2013

----------


## ..

!
, ,   ..
       2011      "N" (           ""   4 2012).     -     2012,       2012.
   2012    ,   2013   2013    ,   2013  .     ..
 , ,   :Smilie:         2011-2012 ( 2  11-12    ,      -  )?     2      2013? ..    3  ?     ,        ?

 ,

----------


## 2007

2012 -2013,  2

----------


## ..

> 2012 -2013,  2


!

----------

,        .
 ,   ,       1/2  (  ).      .   3 .
 ,    ,     ,      25.07.2013 N -4-3/13578@, "   1/2         ,        -,         1 000 000 ."
1.    ,          ,   **     ,       ? 
2.     ,    3 ,          ,      ?

----------


## Xanderella

> 30 ,    .


  :    2013 -     "   "  "  "?

   \   ,  \  .    .

!

----------


## Storn



----------


## Xanderella

> 


      -  ... ?

 :    ()        \  ?

----------


## Storn

> -  ... ?


 




> :    ()        \  ?

----------


## Xanderella

> http://forum.klerk.ru/newreply.php?d...ply&p=54294564


,     ??

----------


## saigak

> ??


  .       ?

----------


## Xanderella

> .       ?


      .     2013     1    2014...   -   ? 


  , :    -   13%    ?    ...
    - 0 (). ?

----------


## 651



----------


## saigak

> , :    -   13%    ?    ...
>     - 0 (). ?







>

----------


## Xanderella

> 


 ?

----------


## saigak



----------

!    ...      2013.          2013.   - , ,       2014.         ?

----------


## saigak

> - , ,       2014.





> 


 2014

----------


## -

,    3,  , .1.9.  ()    (090) ,       (..   ),     ,  .

----------


## zhanna35288

(-    23.04.2014),   ,   29.04.2014.     29.05.14,   3 274 000 . ,    22 000 ....     176 000 (22000*8).       5 000       45 000.        .     ?
          22 880 (176 000 * 13%)      45 000 ?

----------


## 2007

> .     ?


 ,           2014 .     260 +176 .*13%

----------


## zhanna35288

?

----------


## 2007

- .
     ,

----------


## zhanna35288

....    60 000 ? (5 000 .  * 12 )

----------


## 2007



----------


## zhanna35288



----------


## 1961

2008   1359000. 2014    2011,2012,2013 .     ?   -   1 ..

----------

?

----------


## 1961

? 
,   2- .,    1  .

----------


## 2007

> -   1 ..


    ?

----------


## 1961

?[/QUOTE]

   nalog.ru.        .

----------


## 2007

> nalog.ru.        .


     .
    -     .
   .   2 .   01.01.2008

----------


## 1961

> .
>     -     .
>    .   2 .   01.01.2008


, -  .   03.11.2004,  2004 ,-  -  :  13.12.2007, 25.03.2008.      ?

----------


## 2007

> 13.12.2007, 25.03.2008.      ?


 ,     ?

----------


## 1961

> ,     ?


,!  !

----------

,      .   -   :

 2005   -,  ,    . ..       2      .
 2014    ,   .        ,   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Vsevichety

> ,      .   -   :
> 
>  2005   -,  ,    . ..       2      .
>  2014    ,   .        ,   ?


 - ,      (-),   ()      .      ,    .   ,     .

----------


## Vsevichety

> , -  .   03.11.2004,  2004 ,-  -  :  13.12.2007, 25.03.2008.      ?


        1 . .     2007 .       ?- ,          .      (    ),          .   .     ,    - .

----------


## Vsevichety

> (-    23.04.2014),   ,   29.04.2014.     29.05.14,   3 274 000 . ,    22 000 ....     176 000 (22000*8).       5 000       45 000.        .     ?
>           22 880 (176 000 * 13%)      45 000 ?


     ,   .    60 . .        2015 .    ,       2016          .

----------


## serbinko

!
 ,     :    2014 ,    2015 ,     ?  ,     2014 ,          ,   2016     2015         .  ,   2015      3  (2012, 2013, 2014)       .    ?   ,     :Redface: 
  -  -  .

----------


## 2007

10.  ,        ,   ,   3  4  1  ,       ,    ,    ,        . http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/220.htm

----------


## serbinko

*2007*,   :yes:

----------


## Vsevichety

> !
>  ,     :    2014 ,    2015 ,     ?  ,     2014 ,          ,   2016     2015         .  ,   2015      3  (2012, 2013, 2014)       .    ?   ,    
>   -  -  .


    :    2015   :  2014-,     :2013, 2012, 2011.   !     -    2014, 2013   )))

----------


## 19021991

,.,       2013       1500000?

----------


## saigak

> 2013       1500000


.,    .   ?

----------


## matilda1649

,  !!!     2009 .   2013     3-  2010, 2011  2012      .       .   2012                    .  2013     .  2014   .  .  2010-2012       . :     ,    ,             2012   ,           ,        ?     .  .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,

----------


## matilda1649

!!!

----------

2013    .      13%,     2013       .
  ,     13%    2013.  
:   1      /         ? 

          ,     ?  ...,  2017     ,     ,    2013,2014, 2015, 2016?

----------

,  1.10 -     ..  ?   2014 .   ?   (     2 )?

----------


## 651

14
  14  15

----------


## 494

,  -    13,  ,   10, ..  13     ,     7,       !   13 , ..   10      ,         !...  -   ? , !

----------


## 2007

> 7,       !


,    .

----------


## 494

!

----------


## 2007

> !


    ?

      ,   -

----------


## 494

, 
,        -        ",    "  " ,    "       ..

----------


## 2007

> 


    .      .  :Smilie:     .    ,   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

> 14
>   14  15


    ?       3   2016?

----------

> ?       3   2016?


   - 2014.,  2015  .     13%  ,   2016     2015  ..,   13%

----------


## 494

> .      .     .    ,   ,    .


 , -   ,   2010    -       , ,         ?

----------


## Vlad_

"" (,   )     ? 
 ,  ,     2012 ,             3   ,  ,  2016  17 .      ?
 220       ,   ,   ?

----------


## Asta2

.    ,        (),      ( ).      . .

----------


## 651

,     .
 17      14,15,16 .

----------


## .

!  .     ,           2015 ,   ..   ,      ,            ,   ,    . .

----------


## 651

,   " ,    ".

----------


## saigak

> ,           2015 ,   ..


    ? ?        .




> ,   ,

----------


## krinatika

.
  ,         .
            .
          .       .   ,

----------

.

 .     2012 ,    1 . .  4,1. 1,5   . 2,6 .   . :      ?

----------

> .
> 
>  .     2012 ,    1 . .  4,1. 1,5   . 2,6 .   . :      ?


   ,    12,13,14 ,     .       .

----------


## saigak

,   ?      10      .      ?
     ?     ,    2    + %  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


1

----------


## saigak

*ZZZhanna*, ?   1   ,    ...   . ..    1 ,        ?....

----------


## 2007

> ?


 




> 2012 , **   1 . .


       2,6      1

----------

> 2,6      1


)        .      ,    1 .,    .
..      1 , + .    12 ,   13,    14

----------

> )        .      ,    1 .,    .
> ..      1 , + .    12 ,   13,    14


  ,      2,6, :1,   3,1. ..     1. +   .     ,   .  15 ..,

----------


## saigak

?    ,     .  15    6  . .

----------

> ?    ,     .  15    6  . .


  .        12,13,14 ?  :      ,             ?

----------


## 2007

> 12,13,14 ?








> ,             ?

----------

..      1 .,   ,   ,    . 
    ?)  .   ,       1,5,  2,6  .    1.     ?

----------


## 2007

> .   ,       1,5,  2,6  .    1.     ?


 ,     .
   .

----------

> ,     .
>    .


       ,         ,      ,       ,     ,        (         ).    ,      ,    (   ,   ).       .

     1 .,  ,   .       ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


 .   ,   .

----------

:

  ,   ,       ,          - .  ,    13%     ,     .              1  .  ,      -  1 . ,   .       ,  ,   : ,     ,    - ,   -       ,            . 
        ,   ,       ,        .   ,       ,        13%   .

..      13%?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ..      13%?


      ,  , .

----------

> ,  , .


      500 ..     ,    ,        .        ?       1 .,    1 .  .         ?
        ??

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?





> .





> 1 .,  ,** .





> 3,1.


.

----------

, ,   ,     .    2011   ,       2011, 2012, 2013  2014     %,   ,       .        ,       -    2011-2014        2014?

----------


## 2007

> 2011-2014        2014?


   .      -     2014 (            )     2015

----------



----------


## Lazy Sea

" "       -        .                   .    ,     ,

----------


## 2007

> -


     .
          ,       .

----------


## Lazy Sea

> .
>           ,       .


    -          .    ,        -   .     ,

----------


## 2007

> 


   )

----------

,      3-.
  , :
1.    .    -.   .   ,                 - .
2.  :    ;  ;    (  3-    ).          -       .
.

----------

.

----------


## 651

,     .      ,     .        ,    ,    .

----------

.
   2013 . ,   ,   ,           ,     .      -   . 
    ,    ,     ""    .   17 ( ,  4   )    ,       ,    2016 ,    . 
    "" \   -   ,             ?

----------


## 2007

> "" \   -   ,             ?


    .
        .  ,     .

----------


## saigak

.   ,    4   .    ,       .      .        .

----------


## Lucy_XVI

!
           ?
  14 ,           .  (3+1) ,  14  -  ?       15- ,      ? 
      24 ;   41  -  ?

----------


## saigak

*Lucy_XVI*,      ?  :Wow: 
  ?

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> *Lucy_XVI*,      ?


, .       .   .
 .  ,       :yes:

----------

,         :  2013   1 . .    4   2700 000,00. (  3    1/4 ).  2015      .            2700 000,00.   ,       (2700 000,00 - 675 000,00)*13%     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,       (2700 000,00 - 675 000,00)*13%     ?


.          .       ?

----------

.

----------


## 2007

.   675      1 
(2700-1000)*13%=221000

----------

.       1 .   4 ?     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


,

----------

.

----------


## sss2006

.
   : "      ".
 ?

----------


## saigak

> .
>    : "      ".
>  ?


       ?       ?  :Wink:

----------

> , .       .   .
>  .  ,


         (   ) .    - -      - . , ,    2(   3   ). -    ,      .
      ?

----------


## 651

> , .       .   .
>  .  ,


    .

    "" .

----------


## 651

> ,         :  2013   1 . .    4   2700 000,00. (  3    1/4 ).  2015      .            2700 000,00.   ,       (2700 000,00 - 675 000,00)*13%     ?


1.    -     2500,    200. 
2.     .

----------

3 -

----------


## saigak

> 3 -


  ?      .

----------

! , ,      .  -    2015 .     .     2016     2013, 2014  2015     -?

----------


## 2007

> 2016     2013, 2014  2015     -?


 2015  ,   .
 2013  2014

----------


## katrom

> -    2015 . 
>     2016     2013, 2014  2015     -?


   2016      2015 , ..  -      2015 .       2013,         2013 .

----------

!   2017       2016 ?         260 ?

----------


## katrom

> !   2017       2016 ?         260 ?


 :yes: 
   2016    .

----------


## saigak

> !   2017       2016 ?         260 ?


.        16      15        16     .

----------


## -edem-

.       2015   (80% ).      .  
        ? 
   260  + 13%    2015.   ?

----------


## saigak

.     . 
    2     15    15  ?

----------


## -edem-

.   15   .   3  - .
   ,       16 .  13, 14  15 ?

----------


## saigak

.         . (   )        15 .           -2015.           .          16   15.   17  16  ..     16     16    .  ..       .

----------


## 2007

> 2015   (80% ).      .
>         ?


 - ?





> 260  + 13%    2015.   ?


   ,  2 +,  .

----------


## katrom

> .


     . 
    23  2010 . N 03-04-05/7-223

----------


## -edem-

> - ?


 ,  ,      2017,    .




> ,  2 +,  .


 ,  2  + .




> . 
>     23  2010 . N 03-04-05/7-223


   ,     ,  2  + .

----------


## katrom

> ,  ,      2017,    .


         -.
.6 .3 .220

----------


## saigak

> ,  ,      2017,    .


  2015      .   16 .   17  18,      17.

----------


## N.V.S.

:
1.    ?   2007    3400 ..  .   2015    2012 (  1 .,   ), 2013 (      2012,2013 -  ), 2014 (  2013   ).  ,        . ,       2008 ,      (       ).   ,   ,   , ..    ,     -     ?      .  :
. 
.  2015 ,  2008  
.  , ..     

2.  ,      2015 ,    1 .   (""  2 .)?

----------


## 2007

> ,      2015 ,    1 .   (""  2 .)?

----------


## Sibiryachca

2015 .
 2016   3-  2015, 2014,2013,2012 .
   :     2015 ,   2012? 
  ,     2015,        ,   2012  "" ,        . ,   2015   ,    ..

----------

,         ""  2012   (  ).       .

----------


## Sibiryachca

.  ,  :   2015,  2014,2013,2012?

----------

.     2015 ,            2015, 2014, 2013, 2012.

----------


## Sibiryachca

.

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> 2015 .
>  2016   3-  2015, 2014,2013,2012 .
>    :     2015 ,   2012? 
>   ,     2015,        ,   2012  "" ,        . ,   2015   ,    ..


   2012   ,       ,           13%.     ,      ,      2016, 2017  ..

----------


## PolinaSuskind

, ,         2013, 2014, 2015           2015 ?

----------


## 2007

>

----------


## PolinaSuskind

> 


    !

----------

)
   2 , , .
1.   .   ,      .      2016 .   .     12  2016.        20   2016.   ?   12          , ..         . ?   20      .     ..     .   :    ????          ?
  ,   .       -    ,       .

     (     ...).       2015 .        2016  (  -  2    ,         ( 5 ).      13%  2016   ,   2015 ?

----------

, ,          (  2004) ,    ,                  .     ?

----------


## saigak

> ????          ?


        .       .



> 13%  2016   ,   2015 ?

----------


## 2016

! , , .     2003    400 ..,     13% , ..  52 .., 
 2015     2050000 .    .        2015,2014,2013,2012.  150 .., ..    110 ..(260-150=110 ..)
:
         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

!    13%      ?

----------


## saigak

,

----------

!

----------

:      , 1/4   )   1      .        -   ?      ""  "   "?

----------


## saigak



----------


## -

! 
  (     2015 ).       2014 .         3-?   :          ? !

----------


## 2007

> 3-?


 2015. 




> ?


       -.    2 ,      2 .

----------


## -

!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## -

.  2015   ,     3-  ( 2 500 000 ).    (2015)       ,    (2 900 000 ).    :    3-,        (13%  2500 000  = 325 000 )       13 %  2 900 000 = 377 000 .          52 000 ?       52 000 ,   2015    ,    ?      . !!!

----------


## 2007

> .  2015   ,     3-  ( 2 500 000 ).    (2015)       ,    (2 900 000 ).    :    3-,        (13%  2500 000  = 325 000 )       13 %  2 900 000 = 377 000 .          52 000 ?       52 000 ,   2015    ,    ?      . !!!


      - ?
(2500-1000)*13% =195     
2000*13%=260 ,       
260-195=65  ,   2015       .  ,     2016

----------


## -

2000*13%=260 ,       
*2007,*            2000 ?   2900 . -  ?
     : 
"     - ,     :
-    ,     (, )     -      .        ,        3- ." 
    ,     .    ? !

----------


## 2007

> 2000 ?   2900 .


   .     50   ,      2 .





> :


  .   ,   ,  .

----------


## -

.    !!!

----------


## saigak

> .   ,   ,  .


 



> 


   .      .

----------


## -

, !    " "   . !

----------

(((
        ? http://www.restate.ru/material/160419.html  ?  ?   (

----------


## saigak

> ?


   -.

----------


## 2007

> ?


  ,   01.01.16.

----------

C!

----------

!
      .    .  
      ,            (    -    ),          (..              ).   ,                  .         .    .             .
, .

----------

)
     ,
, ,        ,         2016,       ???   ?
   ,          ,    ,     ?  ?
           ,    ))))))

----------

! , !       .   1 500 000,    13% -  195 .  2015   3  ( 2012, 2013, 2014 )     160 .    2015   35 . ?   2-   69 .    ,      69 .    ?????

----------


## 2007

> ,      69 .    ?????


        .

----------

230  1.   ?

----------

.      2015     ,   .  ,   ,     700 .   -   ,   ,    ,               .           2005 ( ,  2005),   900 .    ,    -,               .             2          .          2  2014 ,      2016   .

----------


## 2007

> 2          .


.     (900-700)*13%=26

----------

.  26    .    2005  10  .

----------

!    2016 (, ,   2016 ).      2016     2-  2015?

----------


## katrom

> 2016     2-  2015?


  ?
    2016 ?     ,      2016 .

----------

!

----------

.
   2016  (8000000). -    (1500000)    .    2015 -38376.       ?  ,  260000/38376=6,7    6         ( )   /  ?   ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.      -    ,     ,

----------

> .


 .                /?

----------


## 2007

> 6         ( )   /  ?


     6-7        6-7 .   ,   .
  2    +   (   3 )

----------


## 2007

> /?


   . 
      ,      .               .

----------

!  .

----------

2013 ,   .
1.      3-  2013,2014,2015     ?
2.   ,         ?
3.   ,         -,           ,   ?    ?
4.    2013  ,      2   ( 2,6 )?

----------


## saigak

> 2013 ,   .
> 1.      3-  2013,2014,2015     ?
> 2.   ,         ?
> 3.   ,         -,           ,   ?    ?
> 4.    2013  ,      2   ( 2,6 )?


1.,       . 
2.   ,    . 
3.,             ?     ?

----------

> 3.,             ?     ?


 -.......
...
"   2600 ,        ." (      )
  :
" 2600  ".

----------


## saigak

> -.......
> ...
> "   2600 ,        ." (      )
>   :
> " 2600  ".


    .

----------


## Natallya

!  2014       .    1/4   ,     .            ?    ?

----------


## 2007

> ?








> ?


 .      -  ,       .

----------


## dojidik

> )
>      ,
> , ,        ,         2016,       ???   ?
>    ,          ,    ,     ?  ?
>            ,    ))))))


    ?
       ,   !
     ,        .

----------


## Natallya

> Natallya  
>            ?





> 







> Natallya  
>    ?
>  .      -  ,       .


     3/4? (  1/4 +   2/4)

----------


## seregalev

!

    . 
       .   2   3 .     3  2013     1 .      2013      . :
1)  2  66641,55  8663
2)  2  53540,82  6960
3)  2  31468,82  4091
4)  2  46608,70  6059
    ,    (   ).   3     198259,89    25773,78    25774,    25773.    3 .    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## 2007

> 3/4? (  1/4 +   2/4)








> 25774,    25773.    3 .    ?


 25774 (   ).  25773 (   ).
     25773

----------


## Natallya

> Natallya  
>      3/4? (  1/4 +   2/4)

----------

!  !        2012,2013,2014.  2015   3      %  ?! ..     2012   .        ?       ?       . 2012 -   2016?

----------


## 2007

> . 2012 -   2016?


  2012 -  2015.        .    ,

----------

> 2012 -  2015.        .    ,


   ?     3  2015?

..       500 . .    3  13% - 65 .   %  +   / ?

----------


## katrom

> ?     3  2015?
> 
> ..       500 . .    3  13% - 65 .   %  +   / ?



     500 000   . : %

----------

3-.     .     .      + .    ,      .            .        .     ,         ?   -       (   3- )?

----------


## katrom

> (   3- )?

----------

> 


))

----------

.        13 .    1\2 .       -   1 .      ,     ..,   .  -  1\2    (1.)   .        ?   15     2 ?  -    ?
,    -  -   10 .

----------

,      2015 .      2015.      3  ,      2015     2014,2013  2012. ?    -      ?

----------

,    2012,2013  2014           ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    2012,2013  2014           ?

----------


## -

,  2014        2 . .  ,    1/2 .      ( )      .      2014  112 . ,   2015    38 . . (      %),    2-  2015 .     86 . .     :             (1 . ), ..       2 . .,     ???

----------


## 2007

> (1 . ), ..       2 . .,     ???


.

----------


## -

> .


        (1 . .),    ?       ???
 -  :Frown:

----------


## 2007

> ?







> ???

----------


## dojidik

> ?
>        ,   !
>      ,        .


    ...
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/441785

----------


## Samouchka_1

3-      ,  .     ,   ,   :     (  )?

----------


## saigak

.  ,

----------


## Samouchka_1



----------


## ptytb85

!  ,    14    ,       3-.       20.04.16 ?   ,    14  15 ?     -     ?     ,     -  .

----------


## saigak

> ,    14  15 ?


. 




> -     ?

----------


## ptytb85

!😊

----------


## Natallya

!        2013   -2/5,    -  1/3.    .        ,      % .          , . 2/5   %? .

----------


## 2007

> 


  ?      .




> -2/5,    -  1/3.


1/3+1/3+1/3+2/5=1,4 -    .     1/5,    1/3

----------


## Natallya

> ?      .
> 
> 1/3+1/3+1/3+2/5=1,4 -    .     1/5,    1/3


, ,    1/5,   2/5.       ,    .      .        ?

----------


## 2007

> 


?      ?





> ?


      ,          .

----------


## Natallya

> ?      ?
> 
> 
>       ,          .


           2014.       2013.

----------


## 2007

> 2014.       2013.


,         ,  .              .

----------


## Natallya

> ,         ,  .              .


     :     18 ,   16 .       ?           ,     ? (,     ...)))

----------


## 2007

> ?


  2013   ,    . 



> ,     ?

----------


## Natallya

> 2013   ,    .


,        ))))

----------


## Natallya

> ,         ,  .              .


      2014        ? (   2014   ,  )     2015    ?

----------


## 2007

> 2014        ? (   2014   ,  )     2015    ?


  2014  ,    ,  .

----------


## Natallya

> 2014  ,    ,  .


, .

----------


## katrom

,      2016 ?

----------


## 2007

> 2016 ?


15

----------


## katrom



----------


## Gans43

! ,                   .    13%  .       105       .           .

----------


## saigak

,  , ,         ,    . ..      ? ,

----------

.       ..  2 600 000.      .   2 000 000.   ,      1/4.        1 000 000        1 000 000.      .    - 600 000.  .       .           "" 600 000.  ,   .  .

----------


## 2007

> - 600 000.


     ?    ?

----------

> ?    ?


  2012, .  420 000

----------


## 2007

> 2012, .  420 000


   ,  .     .         .



> - 600 000.


        2 .   2600-420=2180.    2 .  .

----------

> ,  .     .         .
>         2 .   2600-420=2180.    2 .  .


  .   18    2014 .        ?       ?

----------

!
 ()       ,    ( )    ,    ,   .         . 
.               4  .231 ?     .        ?

----------


## saigak

.    ,         .

----------


## 2007

> 


   ?     ,   ,   ,

----------

,                ? (           ).   ,         ?

----------

> ?     ,   ,   ,


   ?   ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


       ,  /      ,   .

----------


## 2007

http://www.klerk.ru/doc/441785/

----------

> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/441785/


    .    .     .        .

----------


## 2007

> .


     ))    ,     .  .

----------

> ))    ,     .  .


)))       ?    ,    .

----------


## 2007

.   14.04.15  307-15-324

----------

> .   14.04.15  307-15-324


!

----------


## saigak

> .   ,         ?


 ...   ,     ,       .

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> 2014        ? (   2014   ,  )     2015    ?


  ,       2014 ,     ""  ,    ,      ,     .     2015   ,

----------


## Lucy_XVI

> *Lucy_XVI*,      ? 
>   ?


, ... 
   .       ;   ,          .    ,    (      )   ,    ,         .         .   . 
 ""       ,     3-.   -    ( ).        -     . 
- 900       :Smilie: 

PS ,   ,

----------


## _85

.       .      ,    ,   ,    ,      . ,              ?

----------


## ptytb85

!  ,      . 
 ,        .
  3- -      :

       ,    ?

----------


## katrom

> !  ,      . 
>  ,        .
>   3- -      :
> 
>        ,    ?


   ,    -  .  -,

----------


## katrom

> .       .      ,    ,   ,    ,      . ,              ?


,      .     (   )    ,   .

----------


## ptytb85

> ,    -  .  -,


,  !      .       ?

----------


## 2007

> .       ?


   ?       .   ,     (  2 )

----------


## ptytb85

> ?       .   ,     (  2 )


  ,      ,            . 
 ,           .     ?

----------


## katrom

> ,           .     ?


    ,      ,        ,          .
   3 .  2014 .

----------


## 2007

> .     ?


    ,      .    %,       ,   .





> .


  ,   .  ,        .

----------


## ptytb85

.

          .      .
     /    .

                 (

----------


## 2007

> .


   .   -  .   .





> (


 ?   3- ( 1)    .   .

----------


## ptytb85

,  3-,          ,
      ?

----------


## 2007

> ?



   ,       . )

----------


## ptytb85

!!!  )

----------


## aam555

! , . 
  ( )  2 . 1-   2008  2009 ,  2-  2008-2010   .   +  1 990 000.       1/2 ,   995 . 
   2   , . 
     ?    ,      ""   1 005 000    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


, ..       .

----------


## 2007

> ,      ""   1 005 000    ?


  .

----------


## ptytb85

!  ,          ,     ,     ?   .

----------

!
, ,         :
1.               ?   ,  -      ?       ?
2.    2016 ,      2017 .          2016 ,     2017 ?

----------


## 2007

> ?   ,  -      ?       ?


   ,    .




> 2016 ,     2017 ?


    2018           2016.

----------

> ,    .


     ,    -   ?




> 2018           2016.


       2009 
        ,  2016 ,    2017 ,     2017     .      2016      ?

----------


## 2007

> 2009


      -   ,   .





> ,    -   ?


 .      ,   .

----------


## Slur

*2007*,    ,  ?

"  2014              ,     ,      2014 ,      :

         (      2014 ).          (     2014 );
     ()      ()   2014 .    ,      ( ),   1  2014 ,         3  .
:     03-04-05/52169  10  2015 .,  03-04-07/51829  9  2015 .,  03-04-07/27582  14  2015 . (        -4-11/8666  21  2015 .),  03-04-05/64922  16  2014 ."

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/443025/

----------


## 2007

,        ,   ,        .      ,      ,  )




> ,  2016 ,    2017 ,     2017     .      2016      ?


 ,       -      ,          ,       .
  ,    ,     , , ,      1 ,  -  1,5 ,     2 .       ,      .

----------


## oxana83

.
      3         .
    ,     . ,    ,     ,    ,    2015  (   )    2860 .         ,                (. 060  ,  070  ,  080   ,  090   ,  100   ).     ,     ,  ,           .
        ,      6 " ",           2860    3.4???

----------


## 2007

> ,


  ?    ?    ?     ?   .

----------


## oxana83

> ?    ?    ?     ?   .


  -    ,         ,    . (      ).   ,      ,      .         ,           ,    ,     .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,     .


      .      .           .
      ,     . ,    ,      =0.    .   - .
  ,    .      .




> 100


  0?

----------


## oxana83

,   , 2860   , ,  .     .  ,    2016    ...  ... 
  ,       ,       2016    ,     .    . 
  ,  , . .         (     )

----------


## 2007

> ,       ,       2016    ,     .    .

----------


## oxana83

))) ,       ))))

----------


## 2007

> ,       ))))


 ,    .

----------


## oxana83

,   .

----------


## Natallya

!  




> !        2013   -2/5,    -  1/3.    .        ,      % .          , . 2/5   %? .





> ?      ?
> 
> 
>       ,          .





> , ,    1/5,   2/5.       ,    .      .        ?





> ,         ,  .              .


 ,  .     .       , "          , .. ,         ,         " (       ,     ).
 ,  "      6-  01.03.2012 .,                   ".

,          ?

----------


## 2007

> ,         ,         "


    . -,  .   ,           ,       .  ,   .         .  ,    ,    -    .
   ,     -    .
        . ,   .

----------


## Natallya

> . -,  .   ,           ,       .  ,   .         .  ,    ,    -    .
>    ,     -    .
>         . ,   .


    ,      ,  ?        )))))  ?))            ,            ? ?

----------


## 2007

> ,            ? ?


,  .   ,    ,         ,      ,            .
            ,  ,     ,        ...         ,       .
 ,   - .   ,    .    ,    ,    ,  -  (,    ).

----------


## Natallya

> ,  .   ,    ,         ,      ,            .
>             ,  ,     ,        ...         ,       .
>  ,   - .   ,    .    ,    ,    ,  -  (,    ).


!

----------

!

 , ,  :-)

:   2016 .      ( 6 ., 50%  , 50% + ).       6% ( 2014 ,  ,  ),        ( 2012 , "   ").        .

:  (  )  ""     ?    ?

!

----------


## katrom

> :   2016 .      ( 6 ., 50%  , 50% + ).       6% ( 2014 ,  ,  ),        ( 2012 , "   ").        .
> 
> :  (  )  ""     ?    ?


       ,       . 
 -     ,    ,  ,       .
    260    +    ( )

----------


## 2007

> -     ,


      /.  :Smilie:

----------


## katrom

> /.

----------


## ptytb85

,     ,        ,         ,              ?

----------


## saigak

> 


, .

----------


## ptytb85

> , .


!

----------

> !
> 
>  , ,  :-)
> 
> :   2016 .      ( 6 ., 50%  , 50% + ).       6% ( 2014 ,  ,  ),        ( 2012 , "   ").        .
> 
> :  (  )  ""     ?    ?
> 
> !


,   ,   ,  13% -   . ,      ,     10 .

   katrom, 2007!

----------


## Xpander

!
    2013,       .
 2015    .   2016   3-   ,   2015 ,     2014 (      ,    ).
,  2015 ,  ,     .
    ,     ,      , .
1.    2016     2015   ,   ?
2.  ,    2-   2015 ,           2015   2016 ,    ,   ,   ,     ?
3. 3-  ,   ,  ?
4.   ,        ,    ?
5.           ?
6.           , ,  , ,     2015?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,      , .


 .      2015  .        .
           ?





> 2014 (      ,    ).


 2014      ?  -   2014 ?

----------


## Xpander

*2007*, !



> ?


.




> 2014     ?  -   2014 ?


,      2014 .

----------


## saigak

> .


            .     ?




> .           , ,  , ,     2015?

----------


## Xpander

*saigak*, .



> ?


  , ,  ,  , ..     .
  .

----------


## saigak

> , ,  ,  ,


.      ,    ...         ... ,   ,    ...  .

----------


## Xpander

*saigak*, !
 ,   ,      (  )  .

----------


## saigak

> ,


 ...    . :Frown:

----------


## Xpander

.  .

----------


## Nikost

> 


      ?  ,    www.nalog.ru       (   /)

----------


## Xpander

> ?  ,    www.nalog.ru       (   /)


 ...    , ..     .
 .  ,  ,    .

----------


## Xpander

.   (),     -  (,   3-  -    3-4 ,      -     ).
   .    3-,   2- ,  ,     ,    .
 -        ?

----------


## Xpander

,     "  "  3-:



> :      ,  ,   .


  (-    ).  .
    ,    ?    ?

----------


## Vlad_

.
    2018     ,   2019,  ,   .  ,    /-     .
        2018 ? -  )     -       ?  18              .

----------


## saigak

> .
>     2018     ,   2019,  ,   .  ,    /-     .
>         2018 ? -  )     -       ?  18              .

----------


## Vlad_

> 


   )
 ,         ,     ,  .  ,  2019             . 
   ,     20      ( , )      ?))) 
 ,      , "" ,         ))) ,  .

----------


## saigak

*Vlad_*,    ....      ?   ,    ,        2    .            ,             ,

----------


## Vlad_

> *Vlad_*,    ....      ?   ,    ,        2    .            ,             ,


,   ,              ? ))  ,  " ".

  ,      ) ,  ,      .       .         ,      ""     ? - ,   , ,  . 
   2 ,  .

----------

*Vlad_*, .       .

----------


## saigak

*Vlad_*, , .

----------


## P

.  ,   ,         1 000 000.      ,     ?        ,            ?

----------


## P

*

----------


## 1017

*P*, 
       .     -      /

----------


## P

,    ? 

   -    ?     ,       -     ?

----------


## 2007

> ?







> ,     ?


,   3  .
    ,          ?

----------


## P

3 .  -      2018,        2019

----------


## 2007

> 2018


   2018?  ,      .
     2018,      (  -1 )*13%
 2020     2019, 2018, 2017, 2016 (  , ..      2019  2018  .).   2018  ,      .
     2016     2020

----------


## 1017

> -1


      70%  .   -

----------


## P

.     2- ?   ?

----------


## 1017

> ?


,

----------


## Melindachelsi

! 
  2011       ,     2 . .     %-. (       ) 
  2018   .     2018       .     - 1 454 657,48 . 
  2018       . 
: 
1)        ? 
2)      %     ?

----------

,     0/100%.       ,    .           ..   %,    .

----------


## Melindachelsi



----------


## +

,  !
 .      .
 2018     1,7  (  ). 
 -  100%.
      ,          .
     :
1.  - 1 .
2.  - 700 .
        2018   ,   . ,        2019 .
  2019   ,           :
1.  - 700 .
2.  - 1 .
     ,          .
 -     3-   2019        ?
     .

,   :   ,           ,           .        ,        .    ,         ,              (         31  2017 .  03-04-07/71600).

  ,       ?
    : "         ".
     ,     .
  !

----------


## +

:
<>    14.11.2017 N -4-11/23003@ "          "

  ,     ,   ,   3  1  220  ,     ,      ,   ,             ,    2 000 000    .

               .

   ,                  .

                       .

  -   ?     ,      .  ,      ,  - ?

  ,   ,               .
       ,     ?

----------


## 3-

"  ,   ,               "
,          3-.

      ,    (    07  2012  03-04-05/7-1090, 28  2012  03-04-05/7-1012, 20  2012  03-04-05/9-890, 18  2012  03-04-05/7-647).
        .
       ,     .

----------


## +

!
, ,   .
   .
   2018 ,    ,       .
 - 100%  .   100 ..
       3   2018 ,   2019 .
        -      ?
       .
  ,     -    2019         (      ,   ),           ,      100%   ?

----------

,        (),     ?
: 
  2 ; 
  2   :  - 1 ,      - 1 ;
      2019  - 1 ;       1 .
                2020 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 2020 ?


.

----------

.  (  )    2018 .  ,        .

    ,      .   (1959.),           (     2020.            ?.  2019,2018,2017,         - 2020,2019,2018?

----------

